# The official Corrado photoshop thread...



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*so anyone who has a pchop wish or like that, can this post in here...
i dont care if it is only shaving the door handles or something








i or someone with pchop skills can do this, then gives not 100 pchop threads 
*

















after


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

that actually, as a color, looks nice. i have always wanted to do a beige / satin suede rado.


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

I kinda like this.............















[/QUOTE]


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i tried to do some chrome paint


----------



## BuB-Dub (May 24, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

Just in time Cris...Any chance you could give me a front lip please? Maybe a few ideas? Thanks!


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_i tried to do some chrome paint









You failed brilliantly!








Sick pchop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

can you please make the tails red and lower the car?









thx










_Modified by Golomb at 11:46 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*

i like the goldish thingy you got right thar.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (BuB-Dub)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Golomb)*


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

you need to do this... in fact, put it in your thread as "TO DO"










_Modified by dapucker1 at 4:08 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
low enough ?










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thnx!


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Is it possible to do a Corrado in the Porsche GT3RS Green paint (below) with black rims? I have been going back and forth painting my car this color but am not sure it would look good. You can just use the Corrado in your first post.


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Thank you by the way. Also, I would be leaving the front lip black and the area below the doors black like the Porsche and I was thinking about leaving the rear spoiler black.


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
















 
The Top One! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

Awesome thread cris, looks like you gonna b buzy


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (Sr. Karmann)*

Haa Haaa, every other post will start with "CAN I"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR62NV)*


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Dude, that's awesome. Any way to do it to that first Corrado in the thread and make the part below the doors and the rear spoiler green this time? Sorry to ask but that first pic is probably the best angle for a Corrado.


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR62NV)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (SuperchargedA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedA4* »_
















 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

since i just picked up two free mk2 big bumpers this afternoon, could you do a big black mk2 front bumper on a yellow corrado? (before i start hacking them up)


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_no







it looks always like chrome green and it dont fits with the porsche green










Ok, sorry, I understand now. These work. I may have to stick with all black but that green doesn't look too bad. Actually when you add the black script on the side it looks better. Of course I would put Corrado RS. Thank you again. Looks great.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR62NV* »_Actually when you add the black script on the side it looks better. Of course I would put Corrado RS. Thank you again. Looks great.

Didn't Krazee do this already but in red? Maybe you could modify a picture of his car....


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR62NV* »_
Ok, sorry, I understand now. These work. I may have to stick with all black but that green doesn't look too bad. Actually when you add the black script on the side it looks better. Of course I would put Corrado RS. Thank you again. Looks great.








?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

i am not usually a fan of non stock colors, but delete the side indicators and this car is SWEET


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For crisvr6, great idea.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (ein)*


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ironmule, hm thats a bad one 










Eh! Butchered my car!!!


----------



## BuB-Dub (May 24, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

Thanks Cris! I definitely prefer the top one as well...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR62NV* »_Is it possible to do a Corrado in the Porsche GT3RS Green paint (below) with black rims? 


so tried it in a another angle










































_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:32 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Damn, you rock. I may actually have to do this. Gotta see how much the respray will be. Thanks again. Great work.
For those who may want to see it you may want to try the same thing in the Porsche GT3RS orange!!!!


----------



## DeadcellCorrado (Jan 8, 2008)

oh boy..you are going to be busy Cris







..can you please if you can..tuck in the wheels and drop it..im getting them redrilled in about 2 weeks







..and nooo i dont need you to pshop a headlight in there hahaha..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR62NV* »_Damn, you rock. I may actually have to do this. Gotta see how much the respray will be. Thanks again. Great work.
For those who may want to see it you may want to try the same thing in the Porsche GT3RS orange!!!!




























_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:36 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

the green is gooder IMO


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (DeadcellCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeadcellCorrado* »_oh boy..you are going to be busy Cris







..can you please if you can..tuck in the wheels and drop it..im getting them redrilled in about 2 weeks







..and nooo i dont need you to pshop a headlight in there hahaha..


that should be ok


































_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:40 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_the green is gooder IMO

yep


----------



## DeadcellCorrado (Jan 8, 2008)

OMG what a difference..i CANT WAIT TO GET THIS SETUP!!!! THANKS!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and you need some stretched tires


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice work chris!


----------



## rory_a (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Cris - I've just spent the last few hours looking for a car I saw a year or so ago on here, with no luck. Wondering if you could give it a go:
Single round headlight GTI grill on Corrado with stock bumper, fenders and grill.

I'll give it a shot myself tonight but you obviously have the skills.
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (rory_a)*

rory_a, i did this one for a while 










_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:41 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_rory_a, i did this one for a while 









Mustang http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lorenmws)*

This is perfect timing, lets test your skills with this one.
Please no haters, i just want to see what this looks like. Im not a big fan of non-monochromatic paint schemes but this caught my eye, but it may have just been the car.








With my car.








And if you could add in Rieger's 3 piece rear wing on the back also. And maybe some skirts, i plan on adding some skirts also, just go with a typical m3-style skirt.
Here's a front shot, if you could fix that with the paint scheme also. I cant wait to see how good/crappy this looks!










_Modified by nextproject at 2:41 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## DeadcellCorrado (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_and you need some stretched tires









yes i know..i just tossed those on there because i already had them..but will do sir!..thanks again.


----------



## rory_a (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_rory_a, i did this one for a while 









Definitely Mustang-esque. Not sure on that. 
Worth a shot though. Thanks, saves me from hacking together my own 'chop that'd make it look ok, doing the work and finding it looks like crap.

Maybe better in person? Not sure, but I love MK1 GTIs with the single rounds, thought it'd work on a 'rado too?

Funny - I was going to say shaved front bumper too, guess you read my mind.


_Modified by rory_a at 3:36 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (rory_a)*

and this ? 2min. pchop


















_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:42 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_This is perfect timing, lets test your skills with this one.
Please no haters, i just want to see what this looks like. Im not a big fan of non-monochromatic paint schemes but this caught my eye, but it may have just been the car.










now you can see that my pchop skills are limited...











_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:44 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

i would really like to see sean's car in this color if its possible:








on these pics please:
















hope its possible...
thnx cris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Golomb)*

is that LAPIS blue i see?


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_is that LAPIS blue i see? 

if i remember correctly, its the midnight blue metallic from the "blue angel"...
it looks either blue or purple from different angles








here is a darker pic of the color


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Golomb)*

its hard to find the right blue










































_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:47 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Second one down seems to be the closest match. Amazing work man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

regarding the blue/white/black photoshop, i guess the proper bodylines just dont exist to use an actual bodyline as a color change reference, any chance you could move the blue down a few more inches?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_any chance you could move the blue down a few more inches?

yes,


















_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:50 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Eh! Butchered my car!!!















 thanks! i guess i maybe shaving my bumper instead.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for the effort, i guess it was the gorgeous nsx that was making that scheme look great, because it looks like poo on my rado!


----------



## radojjf (May 30, 2006)

Any chance you can take the stock red with a gloss black roof? My clearcoat has peeled most of the way off and I am thinking about painting the roof black. Thanks.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (radojjf)*

Can I get this picture with darker black rims and a red lip on the rims? Also can you make the side markers black which is how it is now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1990redcorradog60 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

Can you lower more car a little bit, and polish the rims or polish the lip and paint the center black.. and also can you show me how it will look with 17 inch BBS RS.
Thank you
[http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx44/1990RedCorradog60/IMG_3486.jpg]

[http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx44/1990RedCorradog60/IMG_3550.jpg]
 

[http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx44/1990RedCorradog60/l_60d06bfea4314a9283bbd491beaa3987.jpg]


----------



## 1990redcorradog60 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (1990redcorradog60)*

http://i740.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg


----------



## CorradoT5 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread*

Would you change those ugly wheels into LM'S \BBS? (which ever pic u choose...)
















thx


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread (CorradoT5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoT5* »_Would you change those ugly wheels into LM'S \BBS? (which ever pic u choose...)
thx









here man



















_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:53 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread (Golomb)*

since you are so good at what you do, i would really like to see this front lip on a corrado!
































thnx again!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (1990redcorradog60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1990redcorradog60* »_Can you lower more car a little bit, and polish the rims or polish the lip and paint the center black.. and also can you show me how it will look with 17 inch BBS RS.
Thank you


first im not so good to pchop wheels in chrome dont know how
































golomb, 
not so good




















_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:57 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## radojjf (May 30, 2006)

cris, any factory red you can see the roof of will work. I just want to see if a black roof would look crazy or good. Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (radojjf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radojjf* »_cris, any factory red you can see the roof of will work. I just want to see if a black roof would look crazy or good. Thanks

like this ? 




















_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:58 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## radojjf (May 30, 2006)

Yeah thanks, I think I am going to get this done soon.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no problem








next


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You sir, are awesome for doing a thread like this. 
Can you photoshop these Porsche Cup II's in white, or maybe White with a black lip, or red lip, or something. I need to repaint them and want some ideas, or even if you have an idea of something else, you could photoshop it any way you please and we can see what it would look like.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (post-it-note-killer)*


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

eh, I don't know how I feel about that. thanks for doing it though.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (post-it-note-killer)*


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oooh, I like that first one, 
How bout showing me this in read leather, or possibly a two tone red and black.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (post-it-note-killer)*









you need something like this, i made this for a while








orig.








pchop









_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:52 PM 2-8-2010_


_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:06 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*









can you do the bolts gold


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
can you do the bolts gold

here sir


















_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:07 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Thank you cris,
that is pretty sick lookin


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no problem


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Could you do some Mercedes Benz Alphards on the Rado from the first post? Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GrkPranksta69) bump*

yea wheels are easy



























_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:09 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GrkPranksta69) bump (crisvr6)*

Chris, since u debadged and smooth the rear end of my Corrado, could u also delete the tow hook and paint the number plate surround black 4 me








[IMGhttp://s6.directupload.net/images/090925/29aby5sw.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

here man



































_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:13 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

^^ Thx Chris


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

That is some great photo shop skills.
I have a request.
A little preview of my repaint of my old Corrado.
Can you use this picture








An change the colors to this








With some black Rotas like these?


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
orig.








pchop









I hate that picture. Every time I see it, it makes me want to 'shop my own!








So now I did!








Not quite on the same level, but hey, it gives me an idea http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by V8Star at 5:24 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (REPOMAN)*

not so good










_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:14 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

these rims:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...b.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/i/86...lines
on this car (lowered more):


















_Modified by Lanceevox at 12:29 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Lanceevox)*



















_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:16 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_not so good









Thats not to bad, i forgot i am going to tint the windows dark black and tint the tail lights also the mirrors are going to be black.
Where did you dig that photo up..?lol
The Dial in numbers on it now are 12.30


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (REPOMAN)*

it can be better, have always problems to do color change with white and black rados..
found it on the corrado database


















_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:17 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*(corradojohnt)*



















_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:23 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (corradojohnt) (crisvr6)*

Here is one I built. this is the photo shop rendering.


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (corradojohnt) (crisvr6)*

cris what would the miro 279's look like on my car?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (corradojohnt) (corradojohnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradojohnt* »_cris what would the miro 279's look like on my car?
 
they would look like this



























_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:19 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (corradojohnt) (crisvr6)*

hmmm...looks decent..I am kind of torn of which wheel to get..whatcha think the miro's or the keskin klassik's? Better yet...any suggestions?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (corradojohnt) (corradojohnt)*

its your rado








made a better one with the kt1 











_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:21 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (corradojohnt) (crisvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think the kt1 looks pretty good.


----------



## perineum (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (radojjf)*

















that car those wheels


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (*

corradojohnt, they are not bad, looks like oz futura
















perineum, 











_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:29 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: ( (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_corradojohnt, they are not bad, looks like oz futura



















Those are sick..what wheel? I though the OZ's didn't have that much lip.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

OZ Futura's, real 3 piece not like the fake keskins. 
http://www.rbwheels.com and http://www.memoryfab.com might be a source on the real OZ deals.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (corradojohnt)*

these are o.z. futura







keskins have not so a good quality
orig. pic











_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:31 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

yeah those are nice. I know nothing about the Keskin...just thought they looked good.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

over here, you here from keskins, that the chrome falls off and the screws are only pasted


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

WOW, well those are out of the running. I just don't want to drop 2k on wheels. That is dipping into the t-bo fund.


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (corradojohnt)*

i need to get some wheels, give me some ideas please


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (danny_v_l)*


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Ive got one for you chris....
diablo wheels....








My car...








thanks!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (wzach)*


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Awesome. but arent they backwards? The rear offset is up front?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

maybe, found they not in a good angle..


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wanna try taking them off of this?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, worth a shot right. 
Thanks cris!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

how about some bentleys or from reventon ?


----------



## perineum (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (perineum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perineum* »_
















that car those wheels

can someone do a better job shopping this?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

now your getting crazy....haha


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (perineum)*

if you have a better pic from these wheels, on a car or something








wzach, no










_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:05 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (perineum)*


----------



## perineum (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

looks great thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

good


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*









lowered with these wheels








thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (bulfrog3232)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*was bored*

Golomb`s car


----------



## allannarado (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: was bored (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_Golomb`s car

















thanks dude!







i cant wait to see my car now because of you! lol
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but all red taillights will look better


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Looks freakin *SCHWEET* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




















































































< means I owe you a twelve pak


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

a bit better :laugh:


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

This car







with these wheels







, the drop doesnt have to be that low. Thank.


_Modified by ddaarr at 5:28 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (ddaarr)*

it was that low


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6) & (ddaarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddaarr* »_This car, these wheels, the drop doesnt have to be that low. Thank.


thanks for the sick idea, I needed some "daily rollers" cause I have RS's.







thats what I hear a least.
hahaha. j/k I'm not snagging your idea but they do look good on my car. 









_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_it was that low

















thats the old daily driver height btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you need daily rs


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (ddaarr)*

This car







with these wheels







, the drop doesnt have to be that low. Thanks.



_Modified by ddaarr at 9:34 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (ddaarr)*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah on my Benz. haha


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

whats wrong with those ?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nothing. Corrado is no longer the Daily, the benz is, and I was looking at 19" lm reps for it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

aha







so post a pic of the benz


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Cris, can you throw this grill on my C? But leaving the Kamei spoier
























Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

these wheels in 15s and 16s dumped as my car is lol ccws are 16s btw:








on my car:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Thanks Cris...


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
















suhks minus handles mirrors smaller wheels arches.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Toffeerado)*

haha seriously. its okay. after h2o this year. many changes will be going underway on the rado.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha seriously. its okay. after h2o this year. many changes will be going underway on the rado. 

Can't wait dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif your always killin the game.


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chidsmf)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: RedYellowWhite*

nick, you need other wheels :laugh:


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: RedYellowWhite (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_nick, you need other wheels

































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cris u cost a lot of peoples here a lot of money!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

em no







only when he or they buy this stuff


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_em no







only when he or they buy this stuff
















It's respray money this year Chris







Not spending more $$$ on wheels (except if something nice comes along, lol







)
Chop looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite) (Torsten)*

why respray ? color change ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_why respray ? color change ?










No way Jose







Tornado red ftw








Why respray???? Maybe you should take a plane, visit Cyprus to see my Corrado from close up...then u'll understand why it needs a respray


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*

better with a boat







make close up pics


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_
You failed brilliantly! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Sick pchop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, a catastrophic success! cool


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you are a little late


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

hey Cris, can you color match my kamei eyebrow? TIA


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*









remove it and put a clean grill on


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









like that red oldsmobile one you chopped on my car








Thanks for the chop


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

oldsmobile ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

nah, this one


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

aha


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

whats with this ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Schweet, ima gonna do it, I will post up the progress in the 365 day bay thread


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

what one year ? for that ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

seems like my bay project has already taken a year... the weather has been more than uncooperative


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i heard that in the news.. its not better here..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

dude, it freakin snowed not too far from me


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

i know







in the news they showed, some iguana fell of from the trees 
because its to cold there.. and some germans wanted there make sunny holidays but they disappointed from the weather


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

heres a couple of my creations...
<br /><br />
<br /><br />


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_i know







in the news they showed, some iguana fell of from the trees 
because its to cold there.. and some germans wanted there make sunny holidays but they disappointed from the weather









Yeah, there are iguanas all over the place, frozen or sleeping, hope one didn't crawl up in my tailpipe







I have some neighbors in from Germany, but I haven't seen them or anyone for that matter, I'm the only idiot outside working on my C







Hope it gets warmer soon, cause I need to shoot some paint, BADD.... But at least my beer doesn't get warm


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

i might as well get in on this!!
i give crisvr6 free rein to let his imagination run!!
im bored too. no $$ for parts, bad trails so no riding sleds.
but most of all just give me some visual ideas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or laughs

































you do some great p-chop work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
your car work is not to shabby either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (reborndub)*

its not only for boredom








and i have only paint.net


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_its not only for boredom








and i have only paint.net









let the fun continue!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (reborndub)*


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

love it! one color and a killer wheel tuck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hughes (Jul 24, 2009)

Red Corrado with satin red bbs RS with gold bolts?
Lol Im assuming this is a request thread?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (reborndub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reborndub* »_love it! one color and a killer wheel tuck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dump the rub strips and paint the mirrors


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dump the rub strips and paint the mirrors









i see cris tried to hide those strips


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

need a better pic


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









They don't even make the ATS's that big, so that picture cris is very misleading


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*

Ok.. Here is my request.. 
I wanna see a Corrado Station Wagon, 4 doors, corrado rear end and make it look nothing like the corrado Magnum.








In White with black wheels.







Lets see that happen!








PS: the front door has to be shorter so it looks even with the rear doors.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
They don't even make the ATS's that big, so that picture chris is very misleading









hm make it better


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: (bulfrog3232)*










Danm!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

i can that not build a car, 
but found this one..


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

now theres a limo for corrado freaks!















better be a bar in there!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Can you give my car gold rims, red or black center caps and a smoked side marker? I'm pondering this look or black rims. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















_Modified by JamesS at 4:49 PM 1-11-2010_


_Modified by JamesS at 4:49 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_i can that not build a car








but i have found this one









But itz not white


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_i can that not build a car








but i have found this one









Thats a streched limo! the doors look fugly!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


----------



## 3Lcorrado (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Damn you do good work man!
I'v got a project for you, can you do this car with the carbon hood and black top but insted of red do LC6U (Classic green pearl effect or somathing close). With shaved door handles and the turn signals/ fog lights, and side markers back in.









this paint job is awsome but I dont know how it would look with darker colours


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (3Lcorrado)*

here man


----------



## 3Lcorrado (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Sweet! I think I am going to go with a two tone paint job sometime this year!
Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

mine...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_mine..
now

























Chris, u must be really bored, lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ah man







it taked only 10min.







so what to do in the winter ? winter-sleep ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

don't conform man







Vortex approved wheels are whack


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

Like this, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I don't even have three thumbs


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

If I can find a set of those, *they are going on my car* even if I have to sell my splein


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow I've not seen those on a Corrado before. They look amazing!








You can get reps on ebay UK if you're that desperate for a set








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18-Nuvol...be68d


_Modified by MikkiJayne at 12:33 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

hm i saw no corrado from vortex with kerscher wheels ? 
that blue one is his old old wheels and style


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-skidmarks-* »_heres a couple of my creations...


Hey you squished my car gave it 4 lug and stole my badge...LOL


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Wow I've not seen those on a Corrado before. They look amazing!








You can get reps on ebay UK if you're that desperate for a set








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18-Nuvol...be68d

_Modified by MikkiJayne at 12:33 PM 1-27-2010_

no reps fo me.........


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

cris, not to sound ghey, but you gonna luv me for this.......................




















































And these links are effin sikkkkk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 
this is the link to the store....
http://www.felgenoutlet.de/


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

love no one








those semiflips, i saw them on a rado but find the pic not








they look not good


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

What, cris find no pic........... AH, HA I finally stumped cris


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_



















Ooooo liking that a lot!







Shame they aren't wide enough for the V8


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Nice, and how did you get my reverse lights working?







Hey, can you make the like the black/machined ones in the link? TIA








Edit for: Rearranged some stuff and put some new goodies in the bay today, you gonna like
















_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 6:03 PM 1-28-2010_


_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 6:04 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

with new bulbs :laugh:


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (093slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *093slc* »_
Hey you squished my car gave it 4 lug and stole my badge...LOL










i did indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you have a very nice corrado! mine is gonna look like the
PShop job i did on your car, when im finished


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_with new bulbs








you mean these on the red one ? will watching your 366day thread










yeah, those.... Not liking it as much as I thought I would... No progress pics up, just spent 12 hrs installing a new stock oil cooler, therefore finding my timing belt tensioner froze up, cocked sidewayz and ruined my belt. Installed the new belt, tensioner and oil cooler, only to find out my oil temps on the highway did not come down into a good range







Will try to post up some pics tomorrow tho


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_tried it with the other pic

















haha.. that looks pretty bad ass... too bad that Chads car is so high, I can drift my corrado under his while we drive on the highway...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
haha.. that looks pretty bad ass... too bad that Chads car is so high, I can drift my corrado under his while we drive on the highway...
















so you have to lower his car


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Cause I'm not rockin 16's and a custom lip like my friend above







could go lower, but they won't take foodstamps for a fender roller









Wheels look better in the last pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

and whats with to lend out a fender roller ? 
or take a sledge-hammer


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

you funny dood


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

same level now :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_same level now

















Ha.. I dont see what you did to my car?








looks as low as always! 
any ways.. ahem.. can you Pshop some ecodes on my ride... just for kicks?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

*much better*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_ *much better*









yea, but you both have also to remove that eye-brow or rieger-grill


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
yea, but you both have also to remove that eye-brow or rieger-grill









No way man







G60 headlight bezels leave quite a substantial gap between the hood, so I think the eyebrow cleans that up a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Plus it looks mean


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

na, then you need a vr6 grill







and when i have to pay it


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_ *much better*









Eeeeewwwwww.. now my car is beggining to look german again... 
hey Chris.. you wouldnt happen to have a pics of this car (frontal view)








so you can pshop some clear lenses on Chads Ecodes, now would you?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

i have to look if i have this, then can i do it


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
Eeeeewwwwww.. now my car is beggining to look german again... 
hey Chris.. you wouldnt happen to have a pics of this car (frontal view)








so you can pshop some clear lenses on Chads Ecodes, now would you?









Here you go


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_these are not clean those headlights








chad i need a better front pic from your car










This is the best one I have of the front closeup, actually just gonna try his lenses tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*

Cris,
Just a random, and probably bad idea (we'll see i guess). Could you pshop a badgless grill and put the VW emblem on the hood of a C, like the new scirocco. VR6 or G60 doesn't matter at this point, just curious...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bump (Hemingway'sToe)*

sure its a wish thread here :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_sure








its a wish thread here


















^^ Now that's HOT









_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_sure








its a wish thread here



















^^ I think you may have done that VR6 grille badge a bit wrong...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yea i changed the side from chads car


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Really diggin those wheels man!!!







+ some ABT sideskirts and we in bizness oh and a 5 lug swap, bla, bla, bla


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

abt sideskirts ? have you a pic ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

How about this one in LP7Z


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Moulded to the body, like this one?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

dont know how to say that, it looks like he made the orig. one with metall a bit longer


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

I don't believe so...... Pretty sure they are ABT, unshaved sideskirts, either pressed close or moulded.....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Look real close to the front fender, there is a line on the fender well where it comes across http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_How about this one in LP7Z

















Will you chop this one with my color? Pretty please


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

not really the same


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bump (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_I don't believe so...... Pretty sure they are ABT, unshaved sideskirts, either pressed close or moulded.....


those ARE extended rockers with a side exit.
I have smoothed ABT's, they dot go that low.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
those ARE extended rockers with a side exit.
I have smoothed ABT's, they dot go that low. 

Look at both pics, same car......... You say you have ABT's, or ABT reps???? Let's see a good sideshot of yours


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Look at both pics, same car......... You say you have ABT's, or ABT reps???? Let's see a good sideshot of yours


Wondered why no pics of my car lately? lol. Yes i have the Real ABT Urethane skirts, with the line smoothed just like the green one above. No pics of mine till its a lil further along.








If you look at the pic closer, on the blue car you can see the fender line going all the way down on the rocker in front of the door. There is no skirt there.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (DUBZAK) (crisvr6)*

Can someone please photo shop these (OZ Mito if you want to search a better p-shop wheel) on my Corrado with matching burgundy centers and maybe with the light silver too? (tall order I know)


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBZAK) (cstanley19)*

yah the one above are metal extended rockers.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (DUBZAK) (cstanley19)*


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (DUBZAK) (crisvr6)*

Obviously Cris to the rescue!!! Thanks dude, I think I might be changing up the RS's after seeing that.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (DUBZAK) (cstanley19)*

Can I be a real pain in the arse? one more for me?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBZAK) (cstanley19)*

just have dave throw them on your car for a pic. lol


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (DUBZAK) (corrado_sean2)*

I just wanted to see the burgundy color. I saw a pic when he pulled the fenders but it wasn't a real good one.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

C....either one of those set of wheels would be bomb. OZ 
Mito's where my first choice, but were bought out from under me. 
Thinking you need 17's now eh? lol


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Ya, I liked the 16's before the fenders were pulled now I can comfortably tuck 17's with out worry. I feel like I can really slam it with 16's but it's too low to drive, no speed bumps I can't even get out of my street with out scraping the 90.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cstanley19)*

here man


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Thanks cris!


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

what kind of rear window spoiler is that?

_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (-skidmarks-)*

Sorry, thought I saw it on one of their sites recently
DDI or Dubtechnik










_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 4:29 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (-skidmarks-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-skidmarks-* »_what kind of rear window spoiler is that?


http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1542
http://www.europeanperformance...t/660


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

thanks for the links http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i like this one:
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1543


_Modified by -skidmarks- at 9:22 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

ok.. here is another one.. 
this car... 








this wheels. 








And they are *17's* this time around...















edit.. if you wanna throw in some ABT side skirs while you are at it.. you get a cookie!










_Modified by xtremevdub at 10:49 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

Can anyone help a long time Corrado owner out with shops of my Urquattro please ??


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_Can anyone help a long time Corrado owner out with shops of my Urquattro please ??









post your pchop wish here


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

ahaha.. nice touch with the adidas spoiler...
I am kind of liking those wheels a lot? may be they would look better in gold in the center.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dont know, gives them with a gold center ?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

like these, may be?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

those look mighty fine in gold or white.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

not so good


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

yeah.. white looks way better.. 
what about blue??? just for kicks?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

Ok Cris how about the "Vortex Generators" (I.E. the little fins) from the Mitsubushi Evo 9 on a corrado


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (bulfrog3232)*

I'd like to see a green one like in the above pic but with matte finish paint... anyone?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

thanks! that last one is closest to the factory color but without all that unecessary shinyness...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (bulfrog3232)*


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

almost, but they would replace the normal vw antenna
yea i know, its a weird request


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (bulfrog3232)*

ah now i think, i know what you mean


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

sikk


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thanks! that last one is closest to the factory color but without all that unecessary shinyness...









this 4 the mythical C?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_sikk

what ? that antenna ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
what ? that antenna ?









um, no


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
this 4 the mythical C?









indeed it is good sir


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










I like that it has no metallic in it, but i'm thinking of a more matte finish... not quite flat, not glossy. Think you can replicate that?







in advance!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you can get an idea yourself? lol thats kinda hard to do in photoshop.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_you can get an idea yourself? lol thats kinda hard to do in photoshop. 

yeah i figured... i can get an idea but i was hopeful I could actually see it. I kinda figured it would be hard to do...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[email protected],


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

cool I appreciate it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

or you need a another green ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

more like this green (but matte)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

better color match can i not


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

hmmm so i guess i need to weigh the original green with no metallic, or just matte it out.
thanks


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

..contemplating these wheels... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...otify
can anyone take one of these pictures and do a quickeee for me? i feel like they would be perfect or fail..but cant decide without actually getting a rough idea what theyd look like.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4422456


----------



## bmpSLC (May 2, 2004)

how about this car








with these wheels


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (bmpSLC)*

bmpslc,


----------



## bmpSLC (May 2, 2004)

awesome, thank you!!! your good at this! if you get bored wanna make the centers bright gold for me?! pic below


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (bmpSLC)*


----------



## bmpSLC (May 2, 2004)

ahhhhhh your the best, i think that may have solidified my wheel and color choice


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

na i`m pchop amateur







from those 2, is the first one better


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_na i`m pchop amateur







from those 2, is the first one better









freakin rookie







.............................


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
freakin rookie







.............................









sure


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

hahaha, PM Sent rook


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










Work Euro lines.....I almost got a set before I found a polished set of wheels


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Work Euro lines.....I almost got a set before I found a polished set of wheels









they look like benz wheels


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah..kinda glad i didnt go with them before i posted here. i like the benz wheels more. but both aren't my style.
..soo..now looking into a respray.i really like the oxford green from bmw. anyone have picture or photoshops of a corrado in this color? i've been searching for an hour now..
for the willing..here's the color.
http://daihardm3.home.comcast....2.jpg
http://www.modbargains.com/ima...4.jpg
http://www.modbargains.com/ima...5.jpg
http://media.photobucket.com/i...g?o=9


----------



## alwazkul (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: (6vdubbin9)*

what would this look like with the rims white?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (6vdubbin9)*


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah i have. i've been through all the color threads a million times. green is def my favorite.. but the e46 oxford green has always been a favorite.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (6vdubbin9)*

tried it to color match, but not really the same


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

hey that car looks realllllllllly familiar! I wonder whose it could be.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4793860


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i know


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hey that car looks realllllllllly familiar! I wonder whose it could be.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4793860

HAHA, so you really did just get the pics from cris


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
HAHA, so you really did just get the pics from cris
















[email protected] you got me.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey guys I have been searching this site ad the web for a tan corrado and am very curious as to how it would look... I have a vision of a tan rado with black roof in between the rails only and with some black rims possibly with a bike rack to come in the future but I want to see how it would look... I think a darker tan but if you can do a couple different that would be sweet.... Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (RyeRey521)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyeRey521* »_Hey guys I have been searching this site ad the web for a tan corrado and am very curious as to how it would look... I have a vision of a tan rado with black roof in between the rails only and with some black rims possibly with a bike rack to come in the future but I want to see how it would look... I think a darker tan but if you can do a couple different that would be sweet.... Thanks...

You're stealing the FL highway patrol color scheme


----------



## rix337 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Guys, can you do these rgr's in black diamond Like the car below it? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (rix337)*

here man


----------



## rix337 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Thanks Man, HOT!!
Chris, you know what you need to do...charge like a buck or two to do these via paypal. It would be cheap for all us technologically challenged people and you would have some change in your pocket that would add up after a while.








Even if it was on an honor system or something, some people would still pay to have it done.
Wait, I'm on the vortex, what am I thinking..we are all cheap bastards!!










_Modified by rix337 at 11:57 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

na its for free







sometimes the pchops are not good, so no one has to lose some $


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (RyeRey521)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

^ *DAS BRAKES!!!!!*


----------



## keikotje (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

hey chris
could you photoshop this bodykit on a corrado ?
colors dont mind,just want a idea how it would look like.

thx


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_^ *DAS BRAKES!!!!!*









X2


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (keikotje)*

can only this 










and from google


----------



## keikotje (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

hey chris
that dtm like bodykit on the silver corrado looks pretty hot!
with little mods this could be the kit im looking for








would you have an idea where i can get a kit like this(it looks like a mercedes benz dtm kit)
ps thx for the prelude tail light conversion you did for me


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (keikotje)*

You will have to make it or have it made for you!











_Modified by dogger at 2:54 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (keikotje)*

a benz bodykit gives here
http://www.indendesign.de/html...=1096
http://www.indendesign.de/bild...0.jpg
http://s7b.directupload.net/im...g.jpg
or here
http://www.tm-motorsport.de/st...p.htm


_Modified by crisvr6 at 4:35 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

It's already a done deal but hey for the haters...so please put these on a clean Black C for me..


----------



## 301g60 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (-skidmarks-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-skidmarks-* »_what kind of rear window spoiler is that?


i like it a lot!


----------



## 301g60 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (-skidmarks-)*









where did you get this rear window (top) spoiler?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (301g60)*

Go to TMTUNING.com
They sell it. Cost $50!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (hatemenow)*


----------



## Dang60 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

requesting a 90 g60 "storm troopered out" a flat white with with blacked out wheels lights etc...


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

here ya go chris, need to see how some wheels will look on my car 
first set 








second set, if you could make the centers gold that'd be awesome








third set








fourth set








the car


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

whats the name of those wheels ? have you a bigger pic from your car ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

hey cris, you need to get to werk on yer own car and get that some change thread outta the archive


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no spam here







have at the moment nothing to do on it..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_no spam here

















you could always change out your tail lights


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

na, i should buy a 3 set and make them clear/black like toffee has it


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

that wuld make like 81 sets


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_whats the name of those wheels ? have you a bigger pic from your car ?









set one: Zauber, no name
set two: Work Equip
set three: OZ Futura
set four: Rega Master
not to many that are bigger, i have differnt angles though
















































there's some to work with, if those aren't good, i will take some on wednesday


_Modified by danny_v_l at 9:49 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (danny_v_l)*

not so good


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

thanks, i'll take a better picture tomorrow, myabe they will come out a little better, goo job none the less


----------



## DaddyMak05 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (keikotje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keikotje* »_

thx

Heres one i threw together for ya... of the rear.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (DaddyMak05)*

cool ! how you did that ?


----------



## DaddyMak05 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (DaddyMak05)*

And the front...


----------



## DaddyMak05 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_cool ! how you did that ?

Hardest part is finding a car that has the same angle to cut and drop the kit on. Cut out the pieces you want and modding them with the perspective tool. THen use hue / saturation and or gradient tool to match the color the best you can. The second pic i did from the front i ran out of time... so it doesnt flow as well. 
-Rich


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (DaddyMak05)*

Took some more pics for you, lets see if we can get a good one out of these
oh and can you change the tires also, tire to see how 17's would look
























thanks


_Modified by danny_v_l at 6:15 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (danny_v_l)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

last one is best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cris, gotta get you to chop some stuff for me, please







I will PM you later, gotta get some good pics of the secret stuff


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (Sr. Karmann)*

the last one is lowered








send it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (DaddyMak05)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

you know what guys, this widebody is growing on me, I like the extended fenders on the front in the front view pic and I like the rears in the rear view pic with those dished wheels looks pretty good, and the rocker s on the rear pic too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (Sr. Karmann)*

think you could do polished d90's on mine of the whole car? that would be awesome. and thanks again, those pchops look so good


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

sweet, thank you


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (danny_v_l)*

no problem


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (crisvr6)*

Could you somehow try to put these: http://www.imagewheels.co.uk/l....html
on my car 
















Thanks in advance







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Wirbelsturm.VW at 9:18 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (Wirbelsturm.VW)*

That pic of the white wheel is not a good angle to Pshop onto your car. If you can find a better pic would help. Also since the gold was pretty direct on you don't get an idea of depth accurately in the Pshop version.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Any way you could make this....









...this color?









Also black lips on the wheels and silver centers?




_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 11:04 AM 3-28-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

^and don't forget to fix his busted ass lip


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i remove that







that crappy filler/primer on the rear makes problems


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_i remove that







that crappy filler/primer on the rear makes problems

















I thought you were good.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i never said that







in a previous post i said im a amateur


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Oh, I figured you were the *man* by now...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yea with find some pics


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

That will do, thanks.







I think I need to find some new wheels!







First C tucking 20"s?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_ First C tucking 20"s?









Only if they are Asanti's


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

That would make me #2....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

ROFL!!! Not if you get them first







Man you know hez just a window shopper anyway


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_ Man you know hez just a window shopper anyway










alrighty cris....can you do pulled arches instead of poke? I wanna lower it moar.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

here sir


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

^GO LOWER


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you mean dubzaks car lower ?







thats hard


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (danny_v_l)*

hey cris can you make the wheels on my car looked polished and 1. lower it and 2. slam it and maybe pull the front fenders and if its possible stretch the tires


















_Modified by danny_v_l at 3:11 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_here sir

















_Modified by crisvr6 at 11:19 PM 3-29-2010_

i think you need me to pull the fenders for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_^GO LOWER









i vote on tucking wheel


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i vote on tucking wheel

Now thatz the spirit!!! While we're at it,,,, "You're not euro til you're tuckin centercaps"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official Corrado photoshop thread... (danny_v_l)*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lol @ everyones replies. Yes I need to go lower.
that looks awesome cris, thank you very much.


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

tank you, could you fill the area between the spokes black, the piece that connects to the lip/edge 


_Modified by danny_v_l at 5:46 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

Anyone care to do this car in black (satin if possible), the barrels of the wheels in gloss Hot Rod Red, and the mesh in matching body color black.
Thanks!


----------



## DaddyMak05 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (fastg60)*

Heres the best i could do in the 15mins i had free at work!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (DaddyMak05)*

thats a nice look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

one more request please:
pulled fender pic...this color?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (fastg60)*


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Any way you could make this....








_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 11:04 AM 3-28-2010_

RED DRA-GONS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

it would be easier, you buy sean`s car instead to copy him :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Ouch!
Isn't Sean's car a copy of someone's car in Europe anyways?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

that blue one from uk ? that car is for sale


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Im not offended by that...lol....I hear it from the locals too.....Too bad I have been plotting on this color forever. I had an 01 A4 that color, kept it waxed 3times a week so the pearl shined!
He is painting his car a different color and I hope he does it soon. 
He also used BMW color...I stay faithful to VAG group colors. 
And....I was running shinny RS's when he was still on CCW's


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

haha well the blue car is staying this color. 
and my car being a copy of sukz car is kind of a moot point. i didnt even look at his car for inspiration. although our cars are very very similar. 
its okay you can paint your car blue. i wont care. ill be building another corrado to use that color on.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
its okay you can paint your car blue. i wont care.


I can haz permissionz?








I kid..I kid. 
Mines gonna be a lil wider in the rear with that stuff you dont like.







We'll still be able to tell them apart.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
I can haz permissionz?








I kid..I kid. 
Mines gonna be a lil wider in the rear with that stuff you dont like.







We'll still be able to tell them apart. 

ha yah. well the only reason i dont like it is pulled fenders are one thing to fit wider wheels. but making the car actually look rear wheel drive with a "widebody" then it better be rear wheel drive. thats the difference from widebody to pulled fenders in my opinion.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

also nice in a other paint


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

damn surf green or montana green would be dope. lol
pmed ya cris


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

pm answered


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

lowered on these 17" wheels



































_Modified by bulfrog3232 at 10:36 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

have you the car pic, not bigger ?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

A quick, VERY EASY one, for you.

















can you black/flatblack the lip out, and lighten the silver on the center?


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

fixed


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

How bout a side view, so we can see some lip.









like so but cleaner

















Just wanted a better view and silver not polished. 


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 11:42 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Word. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Forty-six and what ?)*

you need these :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

na, makes it look too much like the UPS car


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Hey Chris I have a pchop request








My Corrado, pulled fenders (like pulled and delete that lower fender curve so it all flows down equally) + T4/Sprinter-style air vent to front wing, completely debadged rear tailgate and rear bumper tow hook deleted & hole flushed...is that too much


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite) up*


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite) up (crisvr6)*









these with gold centers on a white rado please


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ironmule)*

need a other pic


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

OK Cris...I got one for you, and it isn't Corrado related - hopefully The Powers That Be won't crucify either of us:
Take this:








Lower it, and put these wheels on it:








And then paint it to look like this:








OK. Thank you. Buh-bye.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Krazee)*

My theme, hahahahahaha


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_








these with gold centers on a white rado please


i have a set of those.... i need to sell em


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
i have a set of those.... i need to sell em
 I need to redrill and paint mine. silly plastic faux bolts


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_ I need to redrill and paint mine. silly plastic faux bolts









15''s


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_ I need to redrill and paint mine. silly plastic faux bolts










Redrill??? Mine are 5x100/5x120


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Redrill??? Mine are 5x100/5x120
 yes 15" but 5x112 won't fit g60's- i got them for dirt cheap off of CL


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

The set I have are 17x8... I need to get rid of them. Taking up too much space


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

well 15's will take up less room, trades?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

HAHA they are still something for me to trip over...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: up and not for spammers *


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

put a corrado spoiler on the roof, corrado content.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

man that audi blue (santorin blue pearl) is a real nice color.
Sean, when did you get the rights to the color blue?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*

cuz i said so lol jk
i was just saying i really dont care if his car looks like mine since someone said something along those lines.


----------



## RebelS4 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
i think you need me to pull the fenders for you. 

can you pull fenders? email me if you can [email protected]


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RebelS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RebelS4* »_
can you pull fenders? email me if you can [email protected]

You must be new here


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

haha. email sent


----------



## RebelS4 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
You must be new here









haha sorry, I saw Seans car at Winter Jam so I know his work is flawless but I am on my first corrado project and wasnt sure if he did the bodywork himself. Im somewhat capable enough to roll fenders but I dont want to F up my arches (







) trying to pull myself.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RebelS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RebelS4* »_
haha sorry, I saw Seans car at Winter Jam so I know his work is flawless but I am on my first corrado project and wasnt sure if he did the bodywork himself. Im somewhat capable enough to roll fenders but I dont want to F up my arches (







) trying to pull myself.

Pulling is much more involved than rolling arches


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

from this 








to this


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I know its not a corrado but it does have an automatic rear spoiler.








with these (or any other bbs RS:
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*



























_Modified by crisvr6 at 3:20 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## gabeR32x (Nov 7, 2007)

hey im in the middle of possible single round conversion. already have the rad. support out. any chance you could throw some halos or e-codes or single rounds? and a carbon fiber hood and some borbet type A's? lol if you have the time 
:] thanks boss


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










WOW, nice job. U got mad skill. Those RS's look a little too retro though... maybe better if it was lowered more... Im thinking 17" LM's instead.
thanks again cris


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_
lowered more... Im thinking 17" LM's instead.


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_

























you should try color matched fuchs with a nice polished lip, dad has it on his 911 it look really good


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (danny_v_l)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (gabeR32x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gabeR32x* »_hey im in the middle of possible single round conversion. already have the rad. support out. any chance you could throw some halos or e-codes or single rounds? and a carbon fiber hood and some borbet type A's?


hm carbon hood works not so good maybe only a black hood ?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

chris, peep the half MKIV half rado in this thread.. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3418877


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

this ?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

this


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_
WOW, nice job. U got mad skill. Those RS's look a little too retro though... maybe better if it was lowered more... Im thinking 17" LM's instead.
thanks again cris

nikolai, the LM's are PERFECT on there bro, DOO ITTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

LM's make it look 10yrs newer.


----------



## 20th2172 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ironmule)*

Hey guys looking to get a pic of a yellow 20th with flat black aristos on it. if someone could do it that would be great







thanks


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
nikolai, the LM's are PERFECT on there bro, DOO ITTTT!!!!!!!!!


I will... hopefully sooner than later. somebody find me a used set of bbs lm's 5x130!!! 16"-17"


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (20th2172)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th2172* »_Hey guys looking to get a pic of a yellow 20th with flat black aristos on it. if someone could do it that would be great







thanks


someone might, but you got the wrong forum buddy. 
Official *Corrado* Photoshop thread doesnt include 20th aniv MK4's. 
ANd before you say anything about the Porsches///they are Corrado's all grown up. They are excluded.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

i pchoped a golf on page 10 and a vw bus








it will everything pchoped here, if someone needs to see how bigger boobs would look like on his girl, i try it 
but then i post it not here in public


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

i would like to see bigger boobs please


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

compliments of our resident expert chris, this is fantastic!!
edit: beat me to it







lolol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

or slower


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

IB4TL.
And cris, they need to get bigger when SuperMcNair arrives not smaller


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Lol, "ib4tl"? Nah, no locking going on here zak


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

you funny dood, Mighty McNair Boobies


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

So can any of you Photoshop capable people do me a fav and Photoshop the STP-1 S wheels off http://www.raderwerks.com/ site onto a white corrado. Wondering how it looks and wasn’t able to find a pic of it done already


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DWI_gti)*

they look like the miro`s


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

wow, like them more then I thought I would. Thought they might be to flashy and mk4 ish but I think I dig them


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*

I didn't know you had painted mirror trim rings?? Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bump (Sr. Karmann)*

yep they are white since i bought the car


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*

I was *REAL* close to having them sprayed on mine too, how do you like them all one color? I think it looks badass, but I haven't seen it in person, thought because the bezels are not the same on the insides driver side vs passenger side it might look strange, so I decided to leave it, plus my handles are black too, so........


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

it looks like one piece


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_it looks like one piece










I was going to do this to mine but it makes the mirror look too long I think.
Although I was going to make the mirror one piece with the trim.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

na it does not look to long


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: bump (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_I was *REAL* close to having them sprayed on mine too, how do you like them all one color? I think it looks badass, but I haven't seen it in person, thought because the bezels are not the same on the insides driver side vs passenger side it might look strange, so I decided to leave it, plus my handles are black too, so........

I think in general it needs some contrast (ie black door handles, mirror trims...), that's why I going back to the black rear number plate recess


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann) (crisvr6)*

Yep, dayton wire wheels with knockoffs are the shizzzz


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann) (Sr. Karmann)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


 
:bow


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

em what ?


----------



## Wingzjk (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey cris I was wondering if I could get this pic with the wing white.


----------



## paulytits (Jun 13, 2007)

wanna drop this a bit for me chris? wanna get an idea of what it'll look like on those wheels.:embeer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

JemahK:










paulytits: sure  




















bump


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

so i was refferd to u for some help 

pls make my stance less pothole/speedbump friendly and more balls on the floor
aka good
also feel free to throw a mirror on there if ya have the time 








thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

more balls ?


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

much appreciated


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Double posting seems to be the new trend on here. Just what this forum needs. :banghead:


----------



## paulytits (Jun 13, 2007)

oh damn! didnt even see this, thanks dude. i like that you even did away with the side molding residue


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

@kpmk3glx and paulytits, no problem !


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

red centers? keep the lip polished  plz


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

kpmk3glx 
red centers?


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice thanks again


----------



## TH3-8055 (Mar 28, 2008)

*liking the red centers*

....


----------



## VW719 (Aug 20, 2007)

needa little help on my rado care to pchop a bit? 

want to see what a shaved bumper with euro lip would look like.also maybe no euro plate and maybe some widened steelies with some hellaflushness? Please and Thankyou


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

could be better


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

how bout purple


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

here










or pink ?


----------



## VW719 (Aug 20, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> could be better



i dig it thanks!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> here
> 
> 
> or pink ?


how about smurf blue? :laugh:


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

purple looks doppeee ya a cool blue would b good to i could pretty much get away w. any wheels color  
thanks again cris glad to help perfect ur skills


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

^jazz blue would be dope!


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

omg now wtf do i doo they all look dope  guess ill have to star a poll lol 

cris u ****in rock :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

seafoam green looks sick


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

i knooo  thats wut it has come down to the red or buley greeny color in the switching color pic

think i gotta go for the seafoam i think... the one thats like surf green sorta


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

kpmk3glx said:


> i knooo  thats wut it has come down to the red or buley greeny color in the switching color pic
> 
> think i gotta go for the seafoam i think... the one thats like surf green sorta


surf green gets my vote  < same color as the smiley :laugh:


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

yes! perfect color descrition the big smiley


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

kpmk3glx said:


> yes! perfect color descrition the big smiley


*Vortex Smiley Green* :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*skuttle approved*:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> *skuttle approved*:laugh:


BAWHAHAHAHAHAHA :beer:


----------



## Capt.Slow (Mar 3, 2008)

Did a bit of Pchopping and this is what I got not the best and still learning but doesn't look half bad for just messing with the first photo on the thread. Oh and I know wheels are huge but I wasn't going to make it more difficult then it already was.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Capt.Slow, not bad ! what do you use ? and whats the name of those wheels ?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

arent they compomotive wheels?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

SLC4ME said:


> arent they compomotive wheels?


Those look like BBS E50 (speaking of old skool ) or their replicas Axis OG-San


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

and the white walls on that color. dang yo......


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> and the white walls on that color. dang yo......


shiz gotcha thinking about stretchin some whitewallz?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann 
shiz gotcha thinking about stretchin some whitewallz? 

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> Sr. Karmann
> shiz gotcha thinking about stretchin some whitewallz?
> 
> :laugh:



*doooooooo eeeett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

not a corrado but curious to see how this looks....

polished Speedlines on my mk1


















Which ever pic works easier for you

and the wheels in question


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

have you your mk1 pic a bit bigger ?  or the car more in front..


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> have you your mk1 pic a bit bigger ?  or the car more in front..


I have the larger version of those shots at home... try this one








or this one


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks!

I might actually be able to pull those off...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

or put your schmidts on it


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> or put your schmidts on it


Nah, I am trying to do something 15" on the car this time around. The 16's were too big. Figured I could have some hubs and rotors redrilled to 5x100 and have a set of speedlines sitting around.


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

my rule of thumb for mk1's is throw rota rb's on it .. done lol 
...if u can deal with being that loww..but ya 16's are way too big


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

kpmk3glx said:


> my rule of thumb for mk1's is throw rota rb's on it .. done lol
> ...if u can deal with being that loww..but ya 16's are way too big


I hate those wheels.

Sooo ugly.

I have no problems with low, just time for something classier and RB's are far from that.

Might have to invest in some turbo's or something


----------



## Capt.Slow (Mar 3, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> Capt.Slow, not bad ! what do you use ? and whats the name of those wheels ?


Thanks I use Photoshop CS4 Extended. 
Their called SSR Formula mesh(5 lug) or SST Reverse mesh if it's 4 lug(I have always know them as mesh) They are used a lot on JDM cars but I have always had a thing for them mostly polished.








I'll also see if I can't contribute a bit to the thread by helping a bit on the Photoshoping. Well even though they might not be as good as yours




DUBZAK said:


> and the white walls on that color. dang yo......


That's exactly what I thought after I uploaded it.


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

Can someone put these rims (but streched and poked) and this black top on this car for me?


----------



## Capt.Slow (Mar 3, 2008)

fatboyt123 said:


> Can someone put these rims (but streched and poked) and this black top on this car for me?


 Not to good but, done to the best of my abilities well besides the rims being the right color that I forgot
Isn't their a cabby photoshop thread?:screwy:
Either way here


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Some rear positive camber.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *doooooooo eeeett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :laugh:


 Haha he shrank my wheels to 14's!!! WTF Cris?!?!?

I did ALMOST buy the snazzy white and gold stripped ones in a 205/40/17...lol 
I dont think they will stretch enough. :laugh:


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

If there is one I couldnt find it.

You did better than me. hahaha first time using photoshop.










Mark did a heck of a lot better then me.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Haha he shrank my wheels to 14's!!! WTF Cris?!?!?
> 
> I did ALMOST buy the snazzy white and gold stripped ones in a 205/40/17...lol
> I dont think they will stretch enough. :laugh:


Cadillac tires, damn the luck, time to have some custom ones made for ya :laugh:


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just dont get how he makes it look like it is actually on my car. Yes i know thats what photoshop does.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Capt.Slow said:


> Thanks I use Photoshop CS4 Extended.
> Their called SSR Formula mesh(5 lug) or SST Reverse mesh if it's 4 lug(I have always know them as mesh) They are used a lot on JDM cars but I have always had a thing for them mostly polished.
> I'll also see if I can't contribute a bit to the thread by helping a bit on the Photoshoping. Well even though they might not be as good as yours
> That's exactly what I thought after I uploaded it.


ok  i only have paint.net... sure can you help or everyone who pchops 
i try to find a pic from the wheels on a car or like that, then i put them on it, so that it looks like real  ok found not a good pic from those wheels 




























dubzak: 17" are overrated :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

kyle, and these ?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> kyle, and these ?


I would rock them in a heartbeat... I need to sell some things....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*up*

or you need a sponsor:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> or you need a sponsor:laugh:


Totally do! Willing to whore out my car for sticker space for a company if they buy wheels for me


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you also need a spoonfedtuning sticker as sponsor :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you also need a spoonfedtuning sticker as sponsor :laugh:


 ^ I didn't see a sticker


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chad, there is no sticker  

but he can make from this a sponsor-sticker


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Cris,you are the photoshop man. Obviously. 
Can you do a few things to this pic?

1" wider lips
Santorin Blue
Pull the front arches to fit the wider wheels
Extend the rear quarters from behind the door to match a pulled rear arches for the wider wheels
Make the rocker look a little bit more like an ABT skirt

I've messed around with ps but am not too good yet. 
Thanks man


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dubzak: 
öm  the front fender is pulled on that pic  
and whats with the abt skirt ? 


torsten`s ride


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> öm  the front fender is pulled on that pic
> and whats with the abt skirt ?


 The fronts going to be pulled a little wider than that with another inch width on the wheel.

The ABT pretty much looks like the extended rocker smoothed, but has a little flare out from the body. 

Thanks again!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> tried the rear to do like this
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8244/1nhuw3zvwtukjxdq.jpg


 Thanks!!!!!
that is great work and what the future holds. Soon as I shave the marker lights too (I forgot to ask for that). :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Thanks!!!!!
> that is great work and what the future holds. Soon as I shave the marker lights too (I forgot to ask for that). :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer:


 fixed  and no problem man ! the most things are easy to pchop


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> fixed  and no problem man ! the most things are easy to pchop


 dayum son! Gonna look good man.


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

Cris 

Please put these wheels on a Red rado K thanks...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


 A little larger profile tire and it would fill out the fenders a bit better and look perfff :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> A little larger profile tire and it would fill out the fenders a bit better and look perfff :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 better ?


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


 
Now all I need to do is find some of these wheels. LOL GOOD F ING LUCK...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

hey cris, sent ya a photoshop request via pm :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

^ I don't understand, I thought this was Chris's p-chop thread? :screwy:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

maybe he will spam it like me, with non g60 engine`s in your thread


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> maybe he will spam it like me, with non g60 engine`s in your thread


PM'd


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

Could i get the volk TE37 wheels in Silver on a red rado please...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mk2_gti*

sure


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MK2_GTI said:


> Could i get the volk TE37 wheels in Silver on a red rado please...


those wheels are sick, nice and dished, saw a set of their gold version on an _.:R_ and


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> those wheels are sick, nice and dished, saw a set of their gold version on an _.:R_ and










:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*^ SEE!!!* :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump bump*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

BAWHAHAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

hahaha, kinda freaky looking :what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

thats why kyle has not much time to work on the car :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> thats why kyle has not much time to work on the car :laugh:


I thought it was the UPS girl? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

both :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> both :laugh:


Now that's just Hella Distractions :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I thought it was the UPS girl? :laugh:


I


----------



## WAKIZASPEED (Jun 29, 2009)

*How about a darker color on my wheels...Charcoal or Dark bronze*

Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

not so good


----------



## WAKIZASPEED (Jun 29, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> not so good


Wow, I threw up in my mouth a little. 
I was thinking a little darker bronze. You kind of made them more gold. Can you do them a little darker and leave the lip polished?
By the way thank you, you are very good.:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

na, it gives some better pchoper`s..


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

*someone lower my burt reynolds corrado??*

My thread got locked before i could ever post a side view of my trans am wheels. Heres 2 more pics. can someone maybe lower it for me? as soon as i get my rad hose fixed im taking it in and having the coilovers heated up and unseized. K thanks

i know the wheel is turned funny.. sorry


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RRADO GIRLIE said:


> My thread got locked before i could ever post a side view of my trans am wheels. Heres 2 more pics. can someone maybe lower it for me? as soon as i get my rad hose fixed im taking it in and having the coilovers heated up and unseized. K thanks
> 
> i know the wheel is turned funny.. sorry


Because your thread was locked, I'll just write this here...
:thumbup: for originality 
Personal, I like the design of those wheels and I think they could look very good with a bit of work


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RRADO GIRLIE said:


>


I am pretty sure I saw something similar to this on my drive to work... Some mexican was driving around with about that much poke except he had gold centers.

Chris, can you pshop a set of wires on it too to complete the look for her?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> I am pretty sure I saw something similar to this on my drive to work... Some mexican was driving around with about that much poke except he had gold centers.
> 
> Chris, can you pshop a set of wires on it too to complete the look for her?


^^Damn, that's quite harsh Kyle...

Was he drinking a Corona btw???


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Damn, that's quite harsh Kyle...
> 
> Was he drinking a Corona btw???


bud light actually.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RRADO GIRLIE said:


> can someone maybe lower it for me? as soon as i get my rad hose fixed im taking it in and having the coilovers heated up and unseized. thanks
> i know the wheel is turned funny.. sorry


its your car and your taste ! who cares how it looks ? 

lower


















and here lowered with pulled fenders 











for kyle, sorry RRADO GIRLIE


----------



## WAKIZASPEED (Jun 29, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> na, it gives some better pchoper`s..


Thanks. I think Ill leave them alone.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

WAKIZASPEED, they look good in silver or chrome


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

lol! i like the wires.  Thanks chris thats awesome im excited. Seriously tho you must cost people some serious money doing this. Now im trying to figure out how I can extend my flares haha. 

And i love me some corona's. Wheres the dingleballs on the dash?? and the sooper cool spoiler


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

> Now im trying to figure out how I can extend my flares haha


havnt you heard yet???? you can fly dude rado out to do em for you. you must be new.....


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

lol. fly from wa haha I dont have a luck dragon or a personal hyppogriff. **** extending the flares i wouldnt have to get new adapters since i cant find ANYbody who will trade me 15mm for my 25mm ones.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

harry potter? really? why dont you get your boyfriend to pull your fenders. his came out really nice lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dude rado said:


> havnt you heard yet???? you can fly dude rado out to do em for you. you must be new.....


HAHA, you really ready for another trip? :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> harry potter? really? why dont you get your boyfriend to pull your fenders. his came out really nice lol


opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

im sorry rrado girlie, i just noticed you were in Woodenville. you can bring your car to me in washington for one day and ill get your arches done for a low economical fee.:thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dude rado said:


> im sorry rrado girlie, i just noticed you were in Woodenville. you can bring your car to me in washington for one day and ill get your arches done for a low economical fee.:thumbup:


he works for knobbers


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

if you call knobbers 450 bucks then you got it. exactly.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dude rado said:


> if you call knobbers 450 bucks then you got it. exactly.


That I am sure will pay for a knobber or two


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> harry potter? really? why dont you get your boyfriend to pull your fenders. his came out really nice lol


?? I dont get this joke sorry. Maybe the joke is just going over my head here.. He got rid of the gotti's and put on some diamond racing steelies that fit better. all good and fixed 

Im not sure if I like the pulled fender look. This will take some contemplating. I have a few more important things to do before pulling fenders. like say the ign switch. 

woodenville hehe  I do my car work at my dad's shop in ne portland

Im waiting for some dingleballs to be pshopped on a corrado


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

corrado_sean2 said:


> harry potter? really? why dont you get your boyfriend to pull your fenders. his came out really nice lol


Aww i have a stalker?

Dont remember saying what i did with my fenders was pulling them.... i cut my fenders.. hence flares

think it funny that you guys cry and bitch about me replying in her posts.. yet you make comments twards me...

if you think i consider my car anywere near finished or done get over it...

this is the last car i considerd finished...

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q32/kombivw/Helios GLI/glihelios4.jpg


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

haha dude far from stalker. i just remember when i think she posted your car that the fenders were haggard.


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

meh it happens. ****ty fenders, ****ty coilovers, gotta start somewhere.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Uh oh not the Photoshop thread! This is a good and helpful thread for so many people on here. Don't let it get locked. :banghead:


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

Please reroute all your obscenities and rants to my PM inbox. I like the photoshop thread. 

Thanks again chris for your skillz.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

its too soon. let the idea mature then youll prolly be ready to fit those arches to the wheels.


----------



## WAKIZASPEED (Jun 29, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> WAKIZASPEED, they look good in silver or chrome


I agree.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

sr.skuttle-hecho-en-mexico-ricer-approved :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

BAWHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

:thumbup:..:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


Man, I just saw one of those on a store shelf, now I can't remember which store, should have picked it up.... :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Man, I just saw one of those on a store shelf, now I can't remember which store, should have picked it up.... :laugh:


that must be a huge shelf :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> that must be a huge shelf :laugh:


Think it was Costco, Sams or one of those big bulk stores


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Can someone help this nugget with a lower more even look? Sits kinda funky. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Perkasie Dubs,


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

Reddddd robin............


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.........


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

not good ?


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> Perkasie Dubs,


Awesome! Thanks alot.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Can any one on here do there magic with my Corrado with 3pc Porsche twist i have my eyes on a set thats for sale. Thanks frr yr help heres some pics /// :thumbup: if you can lower it to frr kicks


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

"anyone" ? :laugh: BAWA.......:screwy:................hahahahahaha:what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

scrapper..










chad, everyone can make the pchops  also you


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> chad, everyone can make the pchops  also you


Just like drunken vortextin... 

I have never even tried p-chop, why would I when I've got a p-chop pro here


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

where is a pro ? dogger


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Cris or James (I heard a rumor Kyle got a PS copy, too) Can I get some phone dials in a titanium and a gold on my project?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


I think I'll do this with clear tails and side marker. Probably go a little darker on the wheels, closer to a gun metal I guess.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Did you see tachycardia's old wheels? The gold ones? His car looked really cool.










I only Photoshop pics of 42 and Fist Pump....


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> scrapper..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome job thanks Crisvr6 :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dogger, and some big wheels for baby jai 

scrapper, no problem !


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> dogger, and some big wheels for baby jai
> 
> scrapper, no problem !


Nice job on the wheels. Full white tails are hideous, definitly just clear turns. Or go with the gold (i do like the one dogger posted) and keep the orange turns and markers.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

they should be clear taillights


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> they should be clear taillights


I'll just take a lesson from you and buy a set of every tail ever made and swap them daily :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

here some diff. tails :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> where is a pro ? dogger





crisvr6 said:


> dogger, and some big wheels for baby jai





Hemingway'sToe said:


> I'll just take a lesson from you and buy a set of every tail ever made and swap them daily :laugh:


:laugh: to all....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## WiSatman (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a set of these and was wondering what they would look like on a Corrado. Here is my Corrado, if you could lower it to that'd be awesome. They're 16"


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Broken Corrado Door handle knocker HELP / WTB SOCAL!*










I did this


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

WiSatman,










bingbongplop3,

you forgot to lower the windshield


----------



## EJ22TVR6 (Sep 8, 2010)

lol nice


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

nie thread!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you forgot to lower the windshield


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:


ja  like that corrado roadster


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> ja  like that corrado roadster
> 
> 
> Ya, but I like the gray one better :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

so you can make this with your 2 project :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> so you can make this with your 2 project :laugh:


:laugh: the guy did send me another e-mail yesterday asking if I still wanted it, I said I thought it went to scrap, probly where it needs to go


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

say to him, when its free you take it :laugh:


----------



## WiSatman (Sep 5, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> WiSatman,


Thanks Chris, you saved me a lot of time.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no problem


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> say to him, when its free you take it :laugh:


Still don't know if it is worth it free :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ask him, in my language : isch es gratis ? is it free ? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> ask him, in my language : isch es gratis ? is it free ? :laugh::laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

I got a new vesion. And yes I know this isn't a cabby photoshop thread but I don't think they have one.

Okay can someone take this and put rs's with chrome lips but color match centers to the color of the top for me. And some other rim that you think would look good color matched. Thanks

Oo and the top is cream biege, tan not girly white


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bigger pic or from the side ?


----------



## soccerld (Oct 2, 2007)

can someone put these wheels on this car
















and then can you do another one where the centers are black but the lips are gold?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

soccerld said:


> can someone put these wheels on this car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought those MBZ wheels would look better on a raddo :sly: not insultingly it looks good but I thought it would look even sicker


----------



## soccerld (Oct 2, 2007)

bingbongplop3 said:


> I thought those MBZ wheels would look better on a raddo :sly: not insultingly it looks good but I thought it would look even sicker


they would look better then the wheels i chose to pshop?
well the benz wheels are currently black now


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

this a better side shot? no top but could still try


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

fatboyt123 said:


>


color looks familiar, what is it?


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bronze gray metallic


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

fatboyt123 said:


> Bronze gray metallic


I'm really diggin it :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

fatboyt123, on page 16 was your car with bbs  










soccerld, the colored looks bad on the pchop 



















bingbongplop3, 

maybe these look better


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

okay yes i know it was done before but thats not what i was talking about

I want it to look like this but with my orginal top, and the centers of the rs's changed to the color of the top with a chrome lip.










This is a crappy cell pic but its from the side and it has the top up.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

better ?


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes better thank you. Now could you try the one with the top up so I can see it macthing?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

im not so good today


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> bingbongplop3,
> 
> maybe these look better



ooh la la thats the stuff :laugh:

matte black would look good too


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

These lights... 









On these pics... 

















Please and thank you!!! Plus... anyone ever used these headlights? Much cheaper than e-codes?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

corradokreep, they are much cheaper as the ecodes like 500$ cheaper.. 

http://www.europeanperformanceproducts.com/shop/index.php/cat/c723_Scheinwerfer.html 










here a real one


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> corradokreep, they are much cheaper as the ecodes like 500$ cheaper..


 Meh... do not like. I like the BMW ones done by that one guy though. I dunno, I just hate the lights of our cars. Maybe I'll wire up a relay today and see how much brighter they get.


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's an easy one for you. Porsche Flat dishes maybe black or chrome, lowered, all red tails, and shave the side marker. Thanks


----------



## SoCal_Rado (Sep 13, 2010)

anyone have a pic of a green VR6 on Longbeaches?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> corradokreep, they are much cheaper as the ecodes like 500$ cheaper..
> 
> http://www.europeanperformanceproducts.com/shop/index.php/cat/c723_Scheinwerfer.html
> 
> ...


 






I would tint them


----------



## Red92Vr6 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Awesome wrk wish i had those skills*

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n100/Danny_Ralliart/*********pics151.jpg 
Sum ESM-002 BBS RS on da red 1


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

theres no point in photoshopping RSs onto your car... it WILL enhance the look of your ride every time :laugh: ESPECIALLY if its a VW


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz272/crisvr6/*********pics151.jpg?t=1284741675


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

Hells ya! But those are D90's. Can you throw these on it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you said only porsche flat dishes and i dont know which one you mean


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> you said only porsche flat dishes and i dont know which one you mean


 Haha, you cheated...he never said he also wanted all-red tails


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

oh but I do! Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Haha, you cheated...he never said he also wanted all-red tails





> Here's an easy one for you. Porsche Flat dishes maybe black or chrome, lowered, *all red tails*, and shave the side marker. Thanks


 he said red tails


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz272/crisvr6/*********pics151.jpg?t=1284741675


 I like the classic momo's better... not as safe as the RS's


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you said only porsche flat dishes and i dont know which one you mean


 Yeah, what are "flat dishes"? I've always heard these refered to as 7-slots


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

7 slots, flat dishes, manhole covers. Depends on where you looking.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

berg86gti said:


> 7 slots, flat dishes, manhole covers. Depends on where you looking.


 but you can say i want some wheels from a porsche 928s  you know i dont know all slang words


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> but you can say i want some wheels from a porsche 928s  you know i dont know all slang words


 or could just say, I want a Porsche 928s


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

na that car looks not good


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> na that car looks not good


 But what is wrong with the 928s?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:laugh: but seriously tho, badass car


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

only 911 :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> only 911 :laugh:































This^^, but the Turbo version :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I think he could have gone a little bigger with the exhaust :sly:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I think he could have gone a little bigger with the exhaust :sly:


 Only not oem part, this car is/feels/drives fantastic though (and I'm not an easily impressed guy since Lambos and Ferraris are a daily sight here) :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Only not oem part, this car is/feels/drives fantastic though (and I'm not an easily impressed guy since Lambos and Ferraris are a daily sight here) :laugh:


 Ya, the car is badass, big fan of the older 911's, mostly the Targa


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, the car is badass, big fan of the older 911's, mostly the Targa
> 
> I think he could have gone a little bigger with the exhaust


 targas are for playboys (pimps) :laugh:


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> but you can say i want some wheels from a porsche 928s  you know i dont know all slang words


 ya some porsche wheels have multiple slang names, thats my bad!  
and 911s are the shizz!:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> targas are for playboys (pimps) :laugh:


 fist pump for you sir :laugh:


----------



## Rado-VR6 (Aug 13, 2010)

hey i was wondering if somebody could put some 17" turbo twist 3 piece wheels black on and tint the fogs and signals?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> You dont have to slam it on BBS RS's, THATS MY JOB. We all know RS's are played, but I'll be damned, they are a classic attractive wheel. Show me a set of Futuras and I'll gladly get rid of these.


 :laugh:


----------



## Rado-VR6 (Aug 13, 2010)

hooly thats deadly, do you think you could make the spokes black too?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh:


 :laugh: 



crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## Rado-VR6 (Aug 13, 2010)

OHHH MAAAHH GAAAWWWWD that looks soo sweet i want a set of these soo bad now that i know what they look like on my car lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh: then buy some :laugh: 



Sr.Skuttle said:


>


 eek good or bad ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> eek good or bad ? :laugh:


 good :thumbup: and nice name drop :sly:.......:laugh:


----------



## Rado-VR6 (Aug 13, 2010)

id love to buy some but this picture will do for now lol ive heard you have to modify the fenders a little bit for a proper fit?


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

I wish this was a real colour


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Rdoppie said:


> I wish this was a real colour


 but it is real, you are looking at it, right? Color is Dakwantsgreycorrado chrome :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Rado-VR6 said:


> id love to buy some but this picture will do for now lol ive heard you have to modify the fenders a little bit for a proper fit?


 maybe, when you go lower.. try it  

Rdoppie, 

you can make a car in chrome, maybe that is also possible


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

this car










these wheels


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


my old Corrado


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

up


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Cris,

How about a Harvest Moon colour on a Corrado? (Probably best the pshop a white one) with these wheels.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

whats a Harvest Moon colour ?


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> whats a Harvest Moon colour ?


It's the beige you see on the new beetles...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

to match that color is not so easy


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> to match that color is not so easy



*eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bad ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> bad ?


maybe drink this many beers and still bad? > :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh: its in the eye of the beer holder :laugh:
phone dials wheels are not really nice


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh: its in the eye of the beer holder :laugh:


very true my friend, VERY TRUE!!! :laugh:


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

I hab a request....I was wondering if someone could throw together a chop of a corrado on the OEM huff wheels that shipped on the Mk5 gti? Never seen it before, mebbe it would look cool. 
opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

these ?


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


agreed. The actual color is lighter than that, but I agree it's not good.


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> these ?



Awesome, thanks so much! It was just an idea, 18's just look too ridiculous. I guess they might be cool if they were 16 or 17. Meh, oh well. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> these ?





chrisd1891 said:


> Awesome, thanks so much! It was just an idea, 18's just look too ridiculous. I guess they might be cool if they were 16 or 17. Meh, oh well.
> :beer::beer:


^^ Haha, that's a Cyprus Corrado, what are the changes on that?  
Owner's name is Antony and btw I think those 18's dont look good


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i know  for what to do a pchop when it gives a pic :laugh:


----------



## seanstewart (Mar 14, 2010)

*Corrado G60*

A friend did a sweet edit on my car.....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

someone pchoped mikki`s corrado


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> someone pchoped mikki`s corrado


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

it was not me, found it in a french forum


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> it was not me, found it in a french forum


uh, hu, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuure .......:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

1000% sure umpkin:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> 1000% sure umpkin:


that's alot of % :vampire:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ja but not promille (alcohol-level)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> ja but not promille (alcohol-level)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*

first when i found this pic, i thought it was real, then i found out its a pchop.. and when i looked better at it i saw it thats a pchop.










the orig. one










and then i tried it..


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Can someone lower this and make the wheels gloss black?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


that is not gloss black :thumbdown:..........:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> that is not gloss black :thumbdown:..........:laugh:












who cares ?  color changing on wheels is not good and you know im still a rookie :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


ROFL :laugh:


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. It atleast gives me an idea of what it would look like. I think im on to something here.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Some of your P-Shops from my thread Cris.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

need a newer and big pic from your car :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Why is the rear fender matt blue? :sly: :laugh:

Oh, and aint those BMXRado's A9's?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Why is the rear fender matt blue? :sly: :laugh:
> 
> Oh, and aint those BMXRado's A9's?


LOL Cris had made a brave attempt at a color changed and wide bodied rendition of my car. He did alright...:sly: 

And those I believe are AbtCorrado's copper plated A9's that are FS for eleventy billion dollars. :what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Why is the rear fender matt blue? :sly: :laugh:
> 
> Oh, and aint those BMXRado's A9's?


because im not good in pchop, and no they are not from bmxrado his, they looked not good on zaks car :laugh: they are from the silver one


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

NICHT GUT!!!! :laugh: You do alright Cris. I don't care what they say about ya!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

needs moar low :thumbdown:......:laugh:


----------



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_any chance you could move the blue down a few more inches?
> 
> yes,
> 
> ...


Kinda looks like the Corrado Reebach (Reebok) edition :beer:


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: SOooo much stretch and poke. Looks sick.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Perkasie Dubs said:


> Can someone lower this and make the wheels gloss black?



:wave: I'll sell you those DZs cheap if you want them :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

eggplantslc said:


> Kinda looks like the Corrado Reebach (Reebok) edition :beer:


 it was a bad pchop  



Sr. Karmann said:


> needs moar low :thumbdown:......:laugh:


 moar ? wtf  then i have to make his 90lip to a 50mm lip, and its static low


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

so chady, now he is so static low, that he grinds with the rocker on the ground :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> so chady, now he is so static low, that he grinds with the rocker on the ground :laugh:


 I see no sparkles coming from the rear (from the pan/ or skid plate rubbing on the road) so it needs more low :sly: ...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

MORE?!?!?!?!? 

Well then Mr. Powers, zere iz no PLEAZING YOU.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> so chady, now he is so static low, that he grinds with the rocker on the ground :laugh:


 *MOAR!!!!* :vampire:..........:biggrinsanta:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

oh...this 'other' thread  1/2" less lip and thats a static do


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> MORE?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Well then Mr. Powers, zere iz no PLEAZING YOU.


 :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *MOAR!!!!* :vampire:..........:biggrinsanta:


 thats the lowest man :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> thats the lowest man :biggrinsanta:


 nice attention to detail, sparks and all :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> nice attention to detail, sparks and all :laugh:


 sparks FTMFW


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> nice attention to detail, sparks and all :laugh:


 thats why kyle makes that face :laugh:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i love it lol i need my car that low


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

If anyone can get their car that low and drive it, would be the absolute man. 

Derek is the only one even close, and I haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> i love it lol i need my car that low


 now you can be like zak :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sean just needs the 185/35/17s and he's there. :laugh:


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

volksturbogti said:


> :wave: I'll sell you those DZs cheap if you want them :thumbup:


 Chris.. I just realized that was you. Whats up? PM me a price and some pics to refresh my memory. You might have a sale. 16x9's right?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> now you can be like zak :laugh:


 

:thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

haha would have to go back to 16s or even 15s to get that low. would take lots of cutting too, which im not sure i would do to my car lol


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> thats the lowest man :biggrinsanta:





Sr. Karmann said:


> nice attention to detail, sparks and all :laugh:


 
Now we're talking :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> haha would have to go back to 16s or even 15s to get that low. would take lots of cutting too, which im not sure i would do to my car lol


 your wheels are for sale, then you need other wheels  and you change anyway some things, so do it :laugh:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

wheels for sale are different then wheels that are sold lol


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

cant believe theyve not sold yet :banghead:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

yah me either. only decent offer has been a trade for LMs. but not looking to trade. want the money for some other things. im willing to deal on them too. not gunna give them away but someone can get some chrome RSs for a lot less then i have into them.


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

Looking for ideas to brew up in the spring, mainly a respray of either black or another color. Please photochop whatever you please on colors. Thanks! 









Sorry for the crappy phone pic


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

works not so good


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> thats the lowest man :biggrinsanta:


 looks like a super car now :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

with not much power :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> with not much power :laugh:


 :sly: I make more than most N/A VR6's...with the broken valve spring too.....:laugh:


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

i never really did anything for anyone on here, but if someone wouldn't mind putting my wheels all flat black with gold bolts if possible. lips n center. just to get a quick idea.
thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i dont need a explanation, need only : make the wheels black :laugh:

ok its not flat black


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

wow dude. thanks alot for the quick reply, i really appreciate it. thanks again. 
what u guys think. different ? gloss or flat?
its goin on this


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i dont need a explanation, need only : make the wheels black :laugh:
> 
> ok its not flat black


big :thumbup: to the look of these
they might just go with any color car too. a black car might be the hardest to pull off though. and i LOVE black!!


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

could u put the lug nutz gold as well plz. :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks a lot bud.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> thats the lowest man :biggrinsanta:


cris you got a good minute of internet fame off this pic  ic:ic:ic:

http://karldickson.tumblr.com/post/2378976814/too-sick

check it out.

do u have a tumblr?? or is someone lurking this thread a big blog head?? :what::laugh::wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

why me ? its zak`s car :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> why me ? its zak`s car :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

cus youre the one who chopped into a hovercraft :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

hovercraft ? you drunk ?








it looks not like a hovercraft  and there where i posted it, there gives some people they thought it is real and on bags


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> hovercraft ? you drunk ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and sporting 12in wheels:laugh: maybe 10's


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

reborndub said:


> and sporting 12in wheels:laugh: maybe 10's


13inch ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> 13inch ? :laugh:


11 inch?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> 13inch ? :laugh:





Sr. Karmann said:


> 11 inch?


WTF are you guys talking about :sly: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> WTF are you guys talking about :sly: :laugh:


I'll never tell :laugh:


----------



## alexutzzzu1 (Oct 8, 2010)

happy new year fellas ! now chris, that's my 17x7.5 bbs with 205/40 tyres. planning to go 195 40 and thinner spacers so i can low it down. so can you tuck in the wheels a little and low it down for me please? +1 pic with white centers and golden bolts please. thanks buddy.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

alexutzzzu1 
like this ?


----------



## alexutzzzu1 (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbup: niiceee! cheers buddy :beer: . can you do the same with my first pic pls? thanks


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> alexutzzzu1
> like this ?


 :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

sure


----------



## alexutzzzu1 (Oct 8, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> sure


 nice work, thanks!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no problem


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Chris. Just wondering if you could pchop some 17" blq's (just in silver/machined for now) on my Corrado. Thanks  

....oh. and lower it a little more :thumbup:


----------



## Carrado18T (Dec 28, 2010)

can someone please change the grey wheel centers to black and one pic with silver centers 

thanks Martin


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

not so low like zaks car:laugh:


----------



## Dragan (Jul 23, 2009)

hey,would you mind doing a black corrado vr6 with 16" momo ferrari rims with red center caps? 
sorry i don't have any pictures of mine at the moment...mine also has red/black tail lights to make it look as close as possible. 
i might be ordering set for mine


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

like this ?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> not so low like zaks car:laugh:


 Wa? :what: :laugh:

I'm not feeling the BLQ's


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Wa? :what: :laugh:
> 
> I'm not feeling the BLQ's


 yea, they look weird on every rado when i pchop them on


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Wa? :what: :laugh:
> 
> I'm not feeling the BLQ's


 i really like them as a wheel and was looking into getting them this spring. (and still am) but i think they kind of interfere w the corrados lines. Since the lines of the corrado are so harsh and aggressive, and the blq has an aggressive, sharp edge too


----------



## Dragan (Jul 23, 2009)

something like this...the whole center cap red with the yellow dot in the middle 
thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> i really like them as a wheel and was looking into getting them this spring. (and still am) but i think they kind of interfere w the corrados lines. Since the lines of the corrado are so harsh and aggressive, and the blq has an aggressive, sharp edge too


 Find a pic of the dished BLQ's or even the 3 piece ones, I think they are aggressive enough, the pushed face and kind of an unfinished look of the standard BLQ's really makes it look messy.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

blq`s are for the mk4 guys :laugh: better you go with some daytons :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> better you go with some daytons :laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ya, i mean nobody has them  blqs gives enough by the audi guys and golf guys :laugh:


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> ya, i mean nobody has them  blqs gives enough by the audi guys and golf guys :laugh:


 I don't understand whether you were being sarcastic here or what you meant by "gives enought by the audi and golf guys"  but it's all good. 

i'm also considering the 17x8 nue at this point. very clean wheel. If i could afford it i would def go w the roc/tmb 3 piece or something more vintage but i'm on a budget. Might just stick to the classifieds and see whats popping up on there for now opcorn: 

btw dubzak they only make the 3 pc blq in 18" and up as of now, and they're kinda out of my budget anyway


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

that means, i saw enough golfs and some audi with those wheels


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> that means, i saw enough golfs and some audi with those wheels


 Ahhh i see. btw i like the way you pulled out the vintage pic of my car at waterfest haha :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i needed a bigger pic


----------



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

I was wandering if you could lower it with the rims painted gloss black polished lip and another lowered one with its original rims. Also I was wanting to see her in brilliant yellow and lowered with those two rim finishes as well. Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

hey Chris you think you could do one of my car again but w the 17x8 nue on it. I think they have potential to fit the corrado very well. Thanky. :wave:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

You guys have chris workin like a red light distric hooker.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

They look really nice in that 2nd pic w the slight concave look. Thanks again Chris :thumbup: 

now i'll give you a break for a few weeks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

cstanley19, but i dont become money like a hooker :laugh:

Wirbelsturm.VW, no break needed only better and bigger side pics :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> cstanley19, but i dont become money like a hooker :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:


ya i mean 1$ or 50cents for every pchop here, damn :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> thats the lowest man :biggrinsanta:


for chad:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> ya i mean 1$ or 50cents for every pchop here, damn :laugh:


ROFL :banghead:............:laugh:



bingbongplop3 said:


> for chad:


naw, needs moar low eace:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> naw, needs moar low eace:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


>


I lol'd and right click save on the last one ROFL


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> needs moar low eace:












where is your eyelid ? :laugh:

low enough ? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> where is your eyelid ? :laugh:
> 
> low enough ? :laugh::laugh:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Didn't know Will's car is RHD :sly:..........


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its like knight rider, it can everything  like diving:laugh::laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


LMAO this is rich!


I wanted to put it at the bottom of longcat but afraid that would be overkill :laugh:



crisvr6 said:


> its like knight rider, it can everything  like diving:laugh::laugh:


 it can everything indeed :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> cstanley19, but i dont become money like a hooker :laugh:QUOTE]
> 
> Well I need your assistance now that I opened my big mouth. I was thinking about tossin these on my daily.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*up*

whats the name from those wheels ?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Leon Hardiritt Klosters


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you know what a kloster is in german ? thats a monastery 










some touch of skuttle needs moar low :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> ...some touch of skuttle needs moar low :laugh:


LMAO :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL my car is more bad ass than anything James Bond Drives. :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> [


you still crazy :what:..........:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

why ? im still normal (regular) :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> why ? im still normal (regular) :laugh:


yes and funny, like haha, no **** :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## vdub111 (Nov 16, 2010)

could i see a red corrado g60, with corrado accross the front windshield up at the top? in silver or maybe red?

thanks.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks cris! I think it looks awesome with all the wheels. Can you change the gold centers on the RS's to polished? Maybe I'll take the RS's off the Corrado and toss them on the Benz.. they have 2 bolt patterns with the redrill.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

vdub111,


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

3...2..1. and casey got a benz coupé :laugh:



















and where is zaks benz ? :biggrinsanta:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> ...and where is zaks benz ? :biggrinsanta:


^^He sold it...along with his 'Rocco too. He then bought another VR, wagon this time


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i know that about the rocco and wagon, but not about the benz


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>



could u pshop this pic to Chads car in avaitor grey?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

do you have chad`s permission ?:laugh:

was not that other rado from h20 or waterfest avaitor grey ?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> do you have chad`s permission ?:laugh:
> 
> was not that other rado from h20 or waterfest avaitor grey ?


i was looking but cant seem to find pix

i cna do whatever i was with chads car


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I love the RS's... the coupe looks a little retarded.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

eurosportgti said:


> i was looking but cant seem to find pix
> 
> i cna do whatever i was with chads car


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

perfect....... thanks cris


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

eurosportgti said:


> perfect....... thanks cris


Yeah, that pic is really nice..._if you know what I'm talking about_ :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Yeah, that pic is really nice..._if you know what I'm talking about_ :laugh:


that fat ass in the pic ? wtf







:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> that fat ass in the pic ? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


:facepalm:....................:screwy:.....................:sly:...............:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: I can haz mixed emotion :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :facepalm:....................:screwy:.....................:sly:...............:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: I can haz mixed emotion :laugh:


those emotion are the results from the corona beer :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> those emotion are the results from the corona beer :laugh::laugh:


*yes*, they are :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh:


tis no laughing matter :screwy::what::sly:opcorn::bs:eace::wave::biggrinsanta::grinsanta::snowcool:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you forgot this one 










:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you forgot this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all I have is green 

BS Flag









search gif









fam guy ipicac 




drunk buddy smiley









smiley flippin the birds









big thumbup









mad props

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










FFFFF Face 









smiley workin on car









noob...






















































muy loco









skuttle approved









monkey pee









punch balls









how to smoke crack like a pro...http://everything2.com/title/How+to+smoke+crack+like+a+pro


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I didn't realize Chad went off like I did today. :sly:  :laugh:

Cris, the truck needs a power spoiler....


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


only if its RWD it should become a reality :thumbup:


and CHAD... wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



































































































The Chad smiley:









:laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I didn't realize Chad went off like I did today. :sly:  :laugh:


:laugh:



bingbongplop3 said:


> only if its RWD it should become a reality :thumbup:
> 
> :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:laugh: Right click, and copy


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> drunk buddy smiley


Credit for this goes to me...You remember you posted this^^ right? LOL :laugh:


...and this thread is officially :screwy:.....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Credit for this goes to me...You remember you posted this^^ right? LOL :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...and this thread is officially :screwy:.....


ya, it took a wide left turn didn't it :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Cris, the truck needs a power spoiler....


no it looks bad on it :laugh:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: some Interooler and Th's :thumbup:= see what I did there .....











eace:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Cris, the truck needs a power spoiler....


I'm wondering if the hatch section with the spoiler could be grafted to the back edge of the roof above the new rear bulkhead glass... It'd be hard as hell to get to look right though.

:flamesuiton: :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Radvr6T said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: some Interooler and Th's :thumbup:= see what I did there .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad man


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

IM sent...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

here


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

Could someone that knows photoshop chop my wheels a bronze-ish gold similar to that of an STi wheel?

If you wouldn't mind tinting the windows somewhere not too dark (going to be using 35%) that'd be tre fab.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

better:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> bump


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Radvr6T said:


>


 I don't get it, are you crying cuz you don't have any p-chop skillz? or are you trying to publicize that you beat ur children?


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I don't get it, are you crying cuz you don't have any p-chop skillz? or are you trying to publicize that you beat ur children?


 

WOW that was kind of uncalled for............. :facepalm: 

That face, was for that car!!!!! ...................Id hope noone would wreck a corrado by doing any of those mods:banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Radvr6T said:


> WOW that was kind of uncalled for............. :facepalm:
> 
> That face, was for that car!!!!! ...................Id hope noone would wreck a corrado by doing any of those mods:banghead:


 As wuz ur post


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

why ? shaved bumpers are ok and a orciari grill is also not bad :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> why ? shaved bumpers are ok and a orciari grill is also not bad :laugh:


 you forgot the wipers :laugh: 

here I fixed it: 









who needs doors? doors are so played 

also this picture reminded me of one on here


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and who needs a roof ? roofs are so played :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree but not as played as tires and interior


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:screwy:.........:laugh: 
You shaved the windshield too


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :screwy:.........:laugh:
> You shaved the windshield too


 lol ohyea I forgot.. who needs shield against the wind??? :laugh: 
I've probably seen more parts on a corrado thats been at the junkyard for a week


----------



## Rosten (Dec 17, 2009)

Did i take it too far? 
No. You guys did, i just finished it for you all


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Rosten said:


> Did i take it too far?
> No. You guys did, i just finished it for you all


 THATZ SOOOOOPER EURO!!!!!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

HEllaflush indedd


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

when/if they make a corrado it better not look like a tiburon(pic above)


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

soo I thought I'd share my latest pchop








:laugh:


----------



## vdub111 (Nov 16, 2010)

well im no where near as good as u guys... but heres some crap i did... nothing like changing the color of a car or anything. hha im def not that good.












have no clue whos corrado this is... found it online. hopefully they dont see it and get all pissy.









just somethin i did when i got bored









idk whos car this is either... i kno i probly shouldnt be usin pics of ppls cars with out permission...









not a vw, but one of my fav pshop edits









and lasttt


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not bad at all :thumbup:


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> Not bad at all :thumbup:


:sly:

http://images2.*************.net/ImageMacro/4765569/NOT-SURE-IF-SRS.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=notsureifsrs


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bingbongplop3 said:


> soo I thought I'd share my latest pchop
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

haha, cop said, "nobody rocks moar camber then me....NOBODY!"


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

at first I was like :sly: nothing was done here, then I noticed like ಠ_ಠ 

then I read dubzaks comment :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

Did he hit an animal or just get stopped for being too low/illegal camber? Looks like there may be something under there..

and yes, I see what you did thar


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

elijah- said:


> Did he hit an animal or just get stopped for being too low/illegal camber? Looks like there may be something under there..
> 
> and yes, I see what you did thar


I've been wondering the exact story on it too opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

this is under the car


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

Has anyone done a corrado in Oak Green or can you p-chop one in the color?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> this is under the car


whats wrong? cut springs? ghetto camber plates?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no idea, its too low ?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> no idea, its too low ?


so nothing went wrong with the car he just got pulled over for stance? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

The Snuggler said:


> Has anyone done a corrado in Oak Green or can you p-chop one in the color?


nope  maybe mr. pingpong can try it to pchop :laugh:


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> nope  maybe mr. pingpong can try it to pchop :laugh:


Please? I'll pay you 1,500 rubles via paypal'd


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> nope  maybe mr. pingpong can try it to pchop :laugh:


I lol'd :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> nope  maybe mr. pingpong can try it to pchop :laugh:





Sr. Karmann said:


> I lol'd :laugh:




haters 










(tad darker)









(burgundy)









(mk2 acid trip)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

The Snuggler said:


> Please? I'll pay you 1,500 rubles via paypal'd


i have no paypal 



Sr. Karmann said:


> I lol'd :laugh:


why ? :laugh::laugh:




bingbongplop3 said:


> haters



no hate here  he said on a corrado :laugh:

like this ?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> he said on a corrado :laugh:


:facepalm:

:laugh:


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

Doesn't look bad haha I am thinking of a color change from black to oak green. Just wanted to see how it would look and so far I like it. Thanks for the pchops :wave:

Also since no paypal I'll just give you my :heart:


----------



## mk2marine (May 17, 2010)

:laugh:


SuperchargedA4 said:


>


nice!!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

The Snuggler said:


> Also since no paypal I'll just give you my :heart:


U kno how I kno ur ghey? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

mk2marine said:


> :laugh:
> 
> nice!!!!


thats a old pchop


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> U kno how I kno ur ghey? :laugh:


Oh, do tell
HAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

The Snuggler said:


> Oh, do tell
> HAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY


Cause you have this song as your ring tone :laugh:






HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Cause you have this song as your ring tone :laugh:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA


Ahem, Actually this is my ringtone...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

The Snuggler said:


> Ahem, Actually this is my ringtone...


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

next


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> next


Mr Pingpongchop takin all ur business? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no man, i make some pchops also in the other forum`s :laugh:

like this in the r32 forum


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Mr Pingpongchop takin all ur business? :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Mr Pingpongchop takin all ur business? :laugh:


I think cris is actually helpful when he chops stuff


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> I think cris is actually helpful when he chops stuff


What like the Corrado truck? :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> What like the Corrado truck? :laugh:


LOL :laugh:

gotta keep this amazin thread alive :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

skuttle approved :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> skuttle approved :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> skuttle approved :laugh:


aside from the great craftsman ship of that chop  

THAT LOOKS 

I really want my small bumpers back :facepalm:

that looks sweet I really want to get small bumpers and a 4dr :banghead:

guess what I saw at the yard yesterday 










Now I'm in this: 









I still love my dub but it will nvr be the same


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> THAT LOOKS


then you must get Daytons 

I'm sorry you had to see that at the yard, I would hate to have to see my ride in there, but hopefully there are still some useable parts on there that other local dubbers will be able to snag


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

The Snuggler said:


> Has anyone done a corrado in Oak Green or can you p-chop one in the color?


you need this green :laugh:










bingbongplop, you saw sr.skuttle`s big block ?:laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> then you must get Daytons
> 
> I'm sorry you had to see that at the yard, I would hate to have to see my ride in there, but hopefully there are still some useable parts on there that other local dubbers will be able to snag


diameter, width, and et of daytons plz 

^^LOL @ skuttles blown big block and gold RS


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am seriously diggin Sean's car in the green. Definitely a change of pace..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> I am seriously diggin Sean's car in the green. Definitely a change of pace..


yep, he should paint his car in that color :laugh:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

lol i really like it too


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sean, whatever happend to that other color you were looking at? The one you sprayed a fender with. I think that color would suit your car best. This is a pretty bold color, though it is sweet.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

nothings prolly going to happen with it. change of ideas and not sure ill be redoing the car. i gotta prioritize what i wanna do.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> lol i really like it too


then do it ! :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

not the same :laugh:

you need this one :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL!

The dish on those wheels is ridiculous 

he couldve got a better size tire IMO


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

fixed :laugh:


----------



## blanchette (Feb 7, 2007)

cris are you the one that made this?










do you know what truck the roof is from?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no this is not from me..
looks like a golf 1 pick up


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*daytons trip*


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

moar low :laugh:


----------



## badtaste (Mar 2, 2010)

alright this is a bit of a space shot but 
take this here corrado (btw i am sorry whomever's corrado this is i stoles your pic)








and slamm it on thes wheelswith black pedals and color matched to the body centers









a bit cwazy but i wanna see:screwy:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MinusBlindfold (Feb 27, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

anything between 13" and 18" can be pulled off with enough LOW


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

flower wheels are for chicks :laugh:


----------



## MinusBlindfold (Feb 27, 2011)

hmm wonder if i can find 18" teddy bear rims for my jetta


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

find them....and do it. 

17" 3 piece Teddy's are in my future.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> find them....and do it.
> 
> 17" 3 piece Teddy's are in my future.


----------



## MinusBlindfold (Feb 27, 2011)

nah that doesnt look right.......... needs more low :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

MinusBlindfold said:


> needs moar low :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Bags are for groceries. Nice job Cris! lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> i love Bags :heart: Nice job Cris! lol


:laugh:


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

Way better pre-chop


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

made a mk3 (daytons trip) :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

you gotta give me the specs on those daytons mr vr6 :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

stolen from these guys :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Horrible ms paint but since rotiform has 17's now. :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

a bit to big


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

I know i have asked you before and thank you very much. 

but i just got a free powdercoating job for my rims., so i need to decide on a color as you can see i dont like the primer stance. 










I would like to see them color matched to the top thats all i want to see. but you can get crazy if you want:laugh::laugh: good to see options


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

no top but better angle still would like to see the cream color please thanks again 










That corrado with the XXR job was super mint:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

which wheels ? :laugh:


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> which wheels ? :laugh:


 hahahah i like that one


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its not so a good pchop :laugh:


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

Is that as close as a color to the top you can get?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yep, i tried to match it, but then the wheel looks weird


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

okay cool thanks 

Wanna try some different colors now? I think i might go with the cream, but what do you guys think i should do? everyone has black wheels i want something different but not to crazy.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

how do i pause? hahaha the color matched looked pretty good if thats what its supposed to be  right have the orange


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no pause :laugh: 

the color matched is here


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

sweet


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

How I wish to be that low


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

airride ? :laugh:


----------



## fatboyt123 (Feb 18, 2010)

yup just need to call up the buddy Terry. 

thanks man probably going to go with the cream:thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Cris can you make my car this Ford yellow please using the pic under the tree that I know you have saved 










Thanks :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its not saved  

canary yellow ?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

radoride18,


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

skuttle approved moar low :laugh:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Cris :beer:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> made a mk3 (daytons trip) :laugh:


 thats my car. minus the crap daytons and black strips:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> skuttle approved moar low :laugh:


 :thumbup::thumbup:..... 

:beer:


----------



## mrerob (Mar 24, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedA4* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That green is SICK!!!


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

mrerob said:


> That green is SICK*ENING*!!!


 fixed


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> skuttle approved moar low :laugh:


 ^^I like the ride height of the first one but with the wheels of the second pic :laugh: 

:beer: for Chris


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

in the other side pic, your wheels look a bit small


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> in the other side pic, your wheels look a bit small


 18''s? :sly:........


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you need bbs super rs :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> you need bbs super rs :laugh:


 ^^ :sly:.....:screwy: I don't think I need a pik-ish Corrado though and where's my door handles? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

pik-ish ? pink ? its not pink, i gave the red some more chroma


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> pik-ish ? pink ? its not pink, i gave the red some more chroma


 as to match the Mc Donalds? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


 improved


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

making me miss my car. its just sitting in my storage unit wanting to catch on fire. maybe ill get it squared away so i can take it out again.


----------



## VW914 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Mc Donalds?












too soon? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

VW914 said:


> too soon? :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> making me miss my car. its just sitting in my storage unit wanting to catch on fire. maybe ill get it squared away so i can take it out again.


 go and drive it  




VW914 said:


> too soon? :laugh:


 its never too soon :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> go and drive it


 Only to the trailer, c'mon Chris, you know this :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chad, he drives it  

pej, you see with new wheels the car looks totally different :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> chad, he drives it
> 
> pej, you see with new wheels the car looks totally different :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i drive it around town when its not broken lol noticed some smoke coming from the fuse panel after i changed the ignition switch and havnt touched it since. too busy to mess with it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

wood wheels :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> wood wheels :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

Can you photoshop this wheels on my car?




























The pictures aren't the greatest, I just want to get an idea of what they might look like.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

this one is for mr karmann.. :laugh:


----------



## VW914 (Aug 14, 2009)

iAco said:


> Can you photoshop this wheels on my car?


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

That looks great. That pretty much made up my mind. Thank you. :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Full Polished HRE's  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VW914 (Aug 14, 2009)

iAco said:


> That looks great. That pretty much made up my mind. Thank you. :beer:


hopefully you go at least that low too

glad i could help :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

VW914 said:


> hopefully you go at least that low too


^^That needs more low....:laugh:


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Full Polished HRE's  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Ya man! As soon as I saw them I fell in love with them. They are 17x7.5 et30
I shouldn't have any issues with them right? 



VW914 said:


> hopefully you go at least that low too
> 
> glad i could help :beer:


I can get that low. I got KW V3's so I can set them to full hard and I should be good to go.



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^That needs more low....:laugh:


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

7.5 wide is an easy fit. :thumbup:


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

could someone make these wheels gold or even color match them. just trying to get some ideas. thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^That needs moar low....:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


^ NICE!!! :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i dont found one with beer :laugh:


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

green is for the money, gold is for the honeys! don't know if I like either one. any thoughts? back to the drawing board :screwy:



crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I didn't know that wheel came in 19's. :sly:


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

dogger said:


> I didn't know that wheel came in 19's. :sly:


didn't you know 19's are the new 16's?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That's true. I saw a Bentley Continental GT the other day on 24's :facepalm:


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

dogger said:


> That's true. I saw a Bentley Continental GT the other day on 24's :facepalm:


ballin'! :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i dont found one with beer :laugh:


:laugh:



berg86gti said:


> green is for the money, gold is for the honeys! don't know if I like either one. any thoughts? back to the drawing board :screwy:


don't think that wheel looks good in anything but chrome and silver, but may wanna try black...



dogger said:


> I didn't know that wheel came in 19's. :sly:


Ya and 5x150 bolt pattern


----------



## berg86gti (Aug 27, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> don't think that wheel looks good in anything but chrome and silver, but may wanna try black...



I do like that wheel polished. Was trying for something other that black, but don't wanna join the hipster neon color group!  to each his own, but that's not for me. maybe a darker bronze?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

berg86gti said:


> I do like that wheel polished. Was trying for something other that black, but don't wanna join the hipster neon color group!  to each his own, but that's not for me. maybe a darker bronze?


Maybe Chris could try it in white, think it would look stunning  He knows I am a big fan of white wheels :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you drunk ? i dont know that  i know you like black wheels and latinas :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you drunk ? i dont know that  i know you like black wheels and latinas :laugh::laugh:


You don't remember me trying to push those white wheels on you?

Black wheels and fine latinas rule BTW


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no, 
im getting old man :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> no,
> im getting old man :laugh:


geezer .......:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

This thread, or to be more precise, Chad and Chris conversations are...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> This thread, or to be more precise, Chad and Chris conversations are...


...........:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

maybe he is drunk or jealous :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> maybe he is drunk or jealous :laugh::laugh:


Probly both :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> maybe he is drunk or jealous :laugh::laugh:





Sr. Karmann said:


> Probly both :laugh:


:what:.........:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bingbongplop3 said:


> :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

my orig. pchop











found my pchop from zak`s car 
on vwhome.de  http://vwhome.blogspot.com/2011/03/fat-corrado-fake.html


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> found my pchop from zak`s car
> on vwhome.de


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

Any chance someone could PS my wheelskis? 

A few requests...

I was thinking about trying color matched green spokes/arms whatever you call them, and a gloss black lip, probably won't work with these wheels but it was just a thought. If you could lower it a slight bit as well (maybe 1 inch of gap) that'd be tre fab. 

So...

1. Lowered, green spokes black lip, window tint? kewl.
2. Black wheels/green lip? 
3. Lowered on Ronal R10s and tint

+10 vortex points for whoever does this.


Whichever pic you want to use is fine by me.. Sorry about the grass, haven't had a chance to take pics 


















For ronals...


























^damn that bumper color match blows.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

the other wheel choices look not good on my try so only this


----------



## mrwhite2992 (Mar 27, 2011)

hey can somebody help me out....i just need any rado really that you can snag on here, my camera isnt working at the moment. Make it tornado red, glass black hood if you can see it, hood color matched c5 with poilshed lips and stock silver center caps on


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Bump it up.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey man was wondering if you could show me a red rado with some different versions of long beaches. Stock lb's, black, & polished Lb's slammed just a lil :thumbup: I'd give ya a pic to start out with but I don't have my Lb's on yet. Thanks

Edit: if u could also make the car red with a black roof and hatch


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Tk2g60 said:


> Hey man was wondering if you could show me a red rado with some different versions of long beaches. Stock lb's, black, & polished Lb's slammed just a lil :thumbup: I'd give ya a pic to start out with but I don't have my Lb's on yet. Thanks
> 
> Edit: if u could also make the car red with a black roof and hatch


not to be a dik, but have you gone thru the "red" thread?


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> not to be a dik, but have you gone thru the "red" thread?


Just thought I could see it all in one. Cris to the rescue ya know what I'm saying one of those pics with the rotating color options on the wheels But some good advice I'll start looking through the red thread. In the meantime though if you could still photoshop it up for me it would be awesome


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Tk2g60 said:


> Just thought I could see it all in one. Cris to the rescue ya know what I'm saying one of those pics with the rotating color options on the wheels But some good advice I'll start looking through the red thread. In the meantime though if you could still photoshop it up for me it would be awesome


I was jus sayin.... Chris IS the man, when you want some custom isht done, but LB's? It has been done a beelion times and I am a huge fan of LB's on a C


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I am a huge fan of LB's on a C


:thumbup: you r the first person I heard that from. I like too. So I'm on like page 13 of the red thread and ive see. The red with a black top but no Lb's yet:banghead: also when I do find a red one with Lb's I still want to see the difference in look with black, polished, and stock looking Lb's

Edit: just finished the red thread and none with Lb's. please cris do what you do:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>



What the Drum brakes?:facepalm:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> bump


I'll need a p-chop soon...:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*not so good*

something like this ? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

LMAO :laugh:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cris can you swap the red and silver round on this please and also make the yellow bits red? You can ignore or erase all the sponsor logos (recaro, dunlop etc) - its just the red Audi graphics I want to keep 










Thanks :beer:


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

So i've been wanting to start playing around with Photo Shop. I'm not sure which version of Adobe PShop to get.

Suggestions?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

not perfect 










Macks04GLI, i think cs5 is the newest ?


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

Corrado on TMB's please! :snowcool:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> not perfect


Pretty good :thumbup: Can you make the body red and the Audi logo silver please?

:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

also not so good


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ooooo I really really like that! Thanks - you might have just saved me a paint job


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and a pink one ?


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

I would like to see the hood photoshopped to the color of the car


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> and a pink one ?


Thats the best of all! :laugh: Unfortunately I don't think my co-driver would be too impressed


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

then you need a other co-driver :laugh:


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank You!!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

BoostedCC-R said:


> I would like to see the hood photoshopped to the color of the car...


 You should've done that a long time ago IMHO, looks way better without the stripe


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

but he still needs the skuttle approvement :laugh:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

I know it's a bad pic and it's super dirty... But could you please put a oem front end with a 90mm lip and rieger grille, just wanna get a idea of what it will look like once I finally install my parts.  Also maybe make it Moar low.  Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you have not a other pic ?


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> you have not a other pic ?


 Not right this second but I could go take one real quick. What would be the best angle to work with?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

a front pic is the easiest


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> a front pic is the easiest


 Ok, sounds good. I'll go snap a few.. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Cris should p-chop this gay wheels into a Corrado  










:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its your wish nicki :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> its your wish nicki :laugh::laugh: ....


 LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


> its your wish nicki :laugh::laugh:


 ROFL 

someone needs to do that...seriously


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> its your wish nicki :laugh::laugh:


 LMFAO!!!! :laugh: 

Do it Nick :wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Do it Nick :wave:


 x2 :laugh:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> a front pic is the easiest


 Cleaned her up and snapped a couple pics. Work your magic cris!!  :thumbup: 



krazy4dubz said:


> I know it's a bad pic and it's super dirty... But could you please put a oem front end with a 90mm lip and rieger grille, just wanna get a idea of what it will look like once I finally install my parts.  Also maybe make it Moar low.  Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you photoshop my car done in real life? Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

slowvrt, when i had the money


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

On point and proper!!  :thumbup: Thanks man, looks great. Cheers.


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

:heart: pretty please :beer::beer:

car: (feel free to lower it, this pic is old and was taken before the coils went on)










wheels:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks cris


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no problem !


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can somebody pchop my rims to Lime green, Bronze and Black?? Trying to decide on wheel color!
Thanks guys, I dont have the skillz:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

BlueS14 said:


> Can somebody pchop my rims to Lime green, Bronze and Black?? Trying to decide on wheel color!


Out of those options definitely keep them silver. It looks clean like that. Lime green is for beaters


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> Out of those options definitely keep them silver. It looks clean like that. Lime green is for beaters


^^What he said :thumbup:


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> Out of those options definitely keep them silver. It looks clean like that. Lime green is for beaters


and mkV's


----------



## xet33 (Mar 3, 2010)

cool thread some of u are good at photoshop


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xet33 said:


> cool thread some of u are good at photoshop


only a bit good


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks crisvr6!

May consider gloss black...but yah, Silver they will probably stay until new rims. I saw lime green rims on a black WRX wagon and it looked badass, but maybe not a good fit for a rado.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

maybe darker ? but im not a fan of painted wheels


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

^this is EXACTLY why I suscribed to this thread.. What does crisvr6 have in store for us next :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :laugh: 

I like those wheels


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bingbongplop3 said:


> ^this is EXACTLY why I suscribed to this thread.. What does crisvr6 have in store for us next :laugh:


 nothing, its all done  

looks like you have the same wheels


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

a bit faster :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Haha :laugh: its like Transformers


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

first time i tried to pchop carbon


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Carbon looks good Chris :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

thx chad


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Any way you can put these rims on a red Corrado http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5353843-Feeler-FS-BBS-RS-GT-17-quot-Diamond-Black-in-NY 
Then maybe change the center from diamond black to gold or bronze possibly with matching bolts


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks man! I was trying to picture this in my head. But this is what I needed to make my decision on which wheels I'm going for. These look like winners:thumbup::thumbup: as Charlie Sheen would say "Winning":laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh: saw the roast of him yesterday:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Tk2g60 said:


> Thanks man! I was trying to picture this in my head. But this is what I needed to make my decision on which wheels I'm going for. These look like winners:thumbup::thumbup: as Charlie Sheen would say "Winning":laugh:


The RSs on your other thread are better IMO, the above^^ look too "modern" for the Corrado but that's just me


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> The RSs on your other thread are better IMO, the above^^ look too "modern" for the Corrado but that's just me


Well those are the two i was debating on. I know what you mean though. Rs's look
So nice on a rado. Especially a lil wider in the rear, but....Everyone has Rs's. I went through the Corrado on bbs thread and saw 1 car on page 27 with these rs-gt's and 1 more on page 37 and only because some one was asking if any body else had em..... Idk I guess we will see. If the right rs's show up for the right price then maybe but I'm definitely feeling the rs-gt's especially with gold centers and polished lips:thumbup:




crisvr6 said:


> :laugh: saw the roast of him yesterday:laugh:


Yeah his roast was pretty harsh. Almost as good as the roast of David Hasselhoft:laugh: thanks again Cris


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well let's compare  http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pts/2663321514.html how about these wheels on a red C, please. The 1 you used above is a good angle to use bit if u could also do a side angle for me it would be great. Thanks again


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> slowvrt, when i had the money











Not photoshopped.  Taken today. Pretty close to your rendering cris. :thumbup:
You wanna put some smoked eCodes on for me. :heart:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Oh and smoked fogs and turns please...  :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Tk2g60, corrados with bbs rs are played out:laugh:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Thanks bud!!  Looks great. 

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> Tk2g60, corrados with bbs rs are played out:laugh:


You took the words right outta my mouth But don't get me wrong I do think they are some nice wheels. I just like to try to be differenteace:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

post your car here then i try some wheels :laugh:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Cris can you drop this thing to the ground. Please and thank you.  :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

:thumbup: Thanks again!! Someday she'll be able to sit that low. 

David


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


Sick! I really like this car:thumbup:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

g60301 said:


> Sick! I really like this car:thumbup:


Thanks man!! :wave: :beer:


----------



## vwraaner (May 27, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


Wait a minute! 
Those mirrors looks so damn good! Someone who cares to share any info on them? :wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its from a vw :laugh:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Mk4 or Cabrio?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

nope, b5 passat


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Dang, I should of known that!! Same mirrors as my Audi. Lol Has anybody done these??


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Getting rid of McLaren F1 and TVR mirrors for those???  :sly: :screwy: :what:  :banghead: :facepalm: :thumbdown: 


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
...but seriously those look like sh!t :thumbdown:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Getting rid of McLaren F1 and TVR mirrors for those???  :sly: :screwy: :what:  :banghead: :facepalm: :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...but seriously those look like sh!t :thumbdown:


Don't worry it was just a question..  I would never ever dream of getting rid of my super sleek McLaren mirrors!!! Lol :laugh: :thumbup: Anything else would just be silly.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

krazy4dubz said:


> Don't worry it was just a question..  I would never ever dream of getting rid of my super sleek McLaren mirrors!!! Lol :laugh: :thumbup: Anything else would just be silly, *except Porsche 993 Cup "teardrop" mirrors*.



^^Fixed :thumbup:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Fixed :thumbup:


Truth!!!  Are those the one's Praks haz??


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

krazy4dubz said:


> Truth!!!  Are those the one's Praks haz??


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


Oh I see what you did there. :heart:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

These wheels just came up in the classifieds. I think they are pretty awesome. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...8-9-vintage-amp-very-rare-rotiform-refinished

Can you do what you do and throw these wheels on a couple different corrado's, different angles, colors,red or balck ohh yeah and real low:screwy:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Tk2g60 said:


> These wheels just came up in the classifieds. I think they are pretty awesome.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...8-9-vintage-amp-very-rare-rotiform-refinished
> 
> Can you do what you do and throw these wheels on a couple different corrado's, different angles, colors,red or balck ohh yeah and real low:screwy:


holy


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> holy


  x2 :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

useless pics


----------



## vwraaner (May 27, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> nope, b5 passat


Thanx! :thumbup:

I think they look very good as they are sticking more into the body of the car without interrupting the sleek body lines of the corrado. The original mirrors are dominating to much of the silhouette of the car when you look at it from the front in my opinion...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and it would be something new


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Will someone photochop some jeep rubicon wheels on a corrado for me?

And if it looks good I thought of it first. :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

these ?


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Can't see them from work. I will check when I get home.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> these ?


Well I'll be...

Big thanks for the pic. I think I like them.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> these ?


I like the look of both of these:thumbup: I've been searching through all kinda truck rims to C what I can find.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

they are not from a truck, the from the jeep:laugh:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I have also been looking through all sorts of non-car-non-vw wheels. 

Adaptec will one day get a weird request. I am so doing the moab wheels.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

turtledub said:


> I have also been looking through all sorts of non-car-non-vw wheels.
> will one day get a weird request. I am so doing the moab wheels.


Check these out :thumbup: http://www.wheelcollision.com/lb1.htm Lamborghini wheels. I saw at least 2 sets that could be pretty awesome. 1 was a 17" oz flat 5hole and the other was a 16" 10 slot ressessed center, all polished up I think it would look sick


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

FK badgeless grill instead of the one thats on the car please :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

:wave:
thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## vwraaner (May 27, 2011)

Almost no difference


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

why `?


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

can someone shop my wheels flat black? the entire wheel, lip and all.....thanks!


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

vwraaner said:


> Almost no difference


clean your glasses


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks thats great, but I agree doesn't look like i was thinking How about cream?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

second try


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

Now that black I like! Glossy looks better. We have a super high gloss black i was considering. The cream isn't bad either. I like it but not sure it ties in. Kind of like when I had cream on my jetta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

rhi, you should have the hood pins anodized or powder-coated black :thumbup:


----------



## Cap0 (Apr 18, 2006)

can i get all red tails, black vw emblem, and a black wing on these crappy pics. and maybe even a euro plate tub. thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Cap0 (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

Black Wheels look like a Bad Boy


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

mcnair bump :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> mcnair bump :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Cris!!! 

It is no Corrado but can you change the background (remove the other cars) and PS some Lowz on the DONK A8 I am driving? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

whats that lowz ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


>


*FIXXXXXX FESSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTT* :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice dish Will, VIP style :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *FIXXXXXX FESSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTT* :thumbup:


With no Chad, It was not the same.  



crisvr6 said:


> what's teh lowz ?


Fixed, and it is DUBZAK speak for L0w3r 1t.


RedYellowWhite said:


> Nice dish Will, VIP style :laugh: :thumbup:


Thanks dood. 
They are some OG Lowenhart 3 Piece LDR's.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! 

Thank you so much Cris.

This one is not going to be as famous as the Corrado one. :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its not a rollin shot :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

No, but still good job on the shaving of:
Side Marker, Yellow Lens Portion of Turn Signal, Trim Badge. :thumbup:

Can you make one with the rear not as low? Rake is good. On Every VW and Audi. :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> This one is not going to be as famous as the Corrado one. :laugh:


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02917569248.83960.101228694248&type=1&theater


----------



## ZackeryNM (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey can you put an audi tt front end on mine? and do another tt with my rado front end on it?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

ZackeryNM said:


> Hey can you put an audi tt front end on mine? and do another tt with my rado front end on it?


:facepalm:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Cris, can you put some 16" Type C's on this one for me.  Please. :thumbup: :beer: 








:heart:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02917569248.83960.101228694248&type=1&theater


one said, its not low enough 

and another one needs moar low (sr.skuttle) ? :laugh:



> Besides seans blue vrt rado i think this is the best one ive ever seen!


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


Thank you!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ZackeryNM said:


> Hey can you put an audi tt front end on mine? and do another tt with my rado front end on it?


first i need a bigger pic.. 2. that does not fit 

krazy4dubz, no problem!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> With no Chad, It was not the same.


I'm sure there were plenty of drunken idiots, but not this drunken idiot, I miss the tricycle races ..............:laugh:...................:beer:

Chris, I may have a non-car (boat) related request soon 

Well, how about now?










Can you make the blue black?

Oh and taking out a real Greman girl in it later  She doesn't know much english :wave:


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

krazy4dubz said:


> Cris, can you put some 16" Type C's on this one for me.  Please. :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send these wheels to me.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its not his car


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Oh and taking out a real German girl in it later  She doesn't know much english :wave:


ew german girls:laugh: me to i dont know much english..










needs moar low :laugh:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

kjperry said:


> Send these wheels to me.


 Yea sorry man, cars not mine.... Just a big fan. :thumbup: I wish it was mine though, I'd paint match the centers of those Schmidt's!!


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Oh and Cris this is hilarious!! If only boaters were like us!!! Haha A lot of us would have probably sunk a boat or two by now... :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

kjperry said:


> Send these wheels to me.


Maybe ask Kyle aka "TheBurninator" if he wants to sell his ModernLines - I know he hasn't been using them _for a while_  ......................


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and he still dont need them :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> ew german girls:laugh: me to i dont know much english..
> 
> needs moar low :laugh:


:laugh: & Thanks! :beer:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Maybe ask Kyle aka "TheBurninator" if he wants to sell his ModernLines - I know he hasn't been using them _for a while_  ......................


:laugh:

Happy Thanksgiving guys!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: & Thanks! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we dont have thx giving here  

no problem man :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> we dont have thx giving here


 maybe you should start?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


Me again  Cris - can you make the Audi graphic and the chrome grille surround black please? 

Thanks :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Can someone do a little photoshop for me. I like these rims but cant see it on my Corrado below. If you have a better idea what would look better entertain me please. Lower car if you can. Your time is appreciated. *


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

where would i get one of those chin spoilers you have on that corrado


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bgi corrado, at european performance products or similar shops


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Oh I see what you did there. :laugh: Much better IMHO.  :thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Cris :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

krazy4dubz said:


> Oh I see what you did there. :laugh: Much better IMHO.  :thumbup:


what did you see ?  

mikki, no problem


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> bgi corrado, at european performance products or similar shops


Haa snaps CrisVR6 that looks great! You came thru again:thumbup:. I do like the look of the fender vents ditched as well. It's hard for me to see the car without the body kit or BMW vents since they been on there for so many years. I kinda would like to take it back to a stocker look but heck it would be funner to just get another. But yeah man thanks great job.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

krazy4dubz, you as audi fan  you saw this one ? 



crisvr6 said:


> i thought it was real, then i found out its a pchop..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> what did you see ?


This. 



scrapper said:


> Haa snaps CrisVR6 that looks great! You came thru again:thumbup:. I do like the look of the fender vents ditched as well. It's hard for me to see the car without the body kit or BMW vents since they been on there for so many years. I kinda would like to take it back to a stocker look but heck it would be funner to just get another. But yeah man thanks great job.


And this. 

No vents and back to stock gets my vote.  Looks super clean though, the body work and paint looks top notch. And I really dig the color. :thumbup:


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> krazy4dubz, you as audi fan  you saw this one ?


  Woah!! Yea I really like that. The one you did with the all red tails. :thumbup: :heart: Nice work as always. :snowcool:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


LOL That looks familiar :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> LOL That looks familiar :laugh:


Well, it should :what:............:laugh:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Paint the rest of the car?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

now laugh, i tried it again.. not really good.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> now laugh, i tried it again.. not really good.


Looks killer Chris!!! Good job buddy :beer:

May have some more requests for the boat soon, I will PM you


----------



## TheHammer (Aug 29, 2006)

If someone's got a minute can they p-shop gloss black mirrors on a silver corrado?? I found some C.F. mirrors but I think it will be too much contrast on the car even with the rub strips left on it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

here carbon look like


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks awesome, Can't wait to actually paint it.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

SlowVRT said:


> Looks awesome, Can't wait to actually paint it.


I'm sure your neighbors are thinking the same :laugh:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'm sure your neighbors are thinking the same :laugh:


 :heart:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

SlowVRT said:


> :heart:


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> May have some more requests for the boat soon


i know what the boat is missing :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i know what the boat is missing :laugh:


Man, you read my mind :what:............:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Man, you read my mind :what:............:laugh:


thats not hard :laugh:

you think on corona beer, mexicans, that extreme low guy, and rados :laugh:


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> thats not hard :laugh:
> 
> you think on corona beer, mexicans, that extreme low guy, and rados :laugh:


Corona, drinking one now, check

Mexicans, worked with them today, check

extreme 2 low, texted him yesterday, check

Corrado, just finished doin some werk, check

Chicks, haven't been so bountiful lately, BUT, we hired a new hostess today , check

Only thing you forgot is the boat 

Man, I got a lotta $hit on my mind :laugh:



-skidmarks- said:


>


Penny racers, LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

fixed :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> fixed :laugh:


BAWHAHAHA, right click, save as :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

luv these, how do u make em?

photoshop tool of some sort?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

maybe like this


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh:


Haha :facepalm:


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> maybe like this


yes, but you need a second copy of the same pic so you can cut out the wheels and place them on the squashed pic. that way the wheels are true round...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

with the wheels i have some problems, when i fit them then they look the same and when not then is the body not good


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> with the wheels i have some problems, when i fit them then they look the same and when not then is the body not good


cut out the fender lines with the wheel. do the front and rear independently, size them to drop over the narrowed image :thumbup: hope that helps...


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

heres a how-to i wrote up in this thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3830533-Penny-Racer-P-shops&highlight=penny+racer

motion blurr for the Back Gground....it hides the squash factor if its
really noticeable.....
i made those penny racers a few years ago.......

heres the how to i posted for the peeps who want to try it...

photoshop......

1.open up your image and do a save as.....
the 2nd image will be used for the wheels and arches.

2.go into the original image size and turn off constrain proportions and squash the width of the image to your likeing....

3.go back into the 2nd image. using quick mask, mask the front wheels and arches
to your likeing. click on the selection box to the left of the quick mask box. this will change the fill to a path and then invert your path. to invert go to select and then inverse. this will allow you to cut out the selected area and do so.......cut the wheels and paste the into the original image that has been squashed.

4.now you have the normally proportioned wheels in the squashed photo and they
will be on their own layer. choose the layer and go to transform, then scale under the edit menu and fit the wheels over the squashed wheels, do some resizing and smudgeing to make the normal wheels blend into the background pic.

5.do the same for the rear wheels and then flatten the final image when your happy with
the results. save as a .jpeg. to flatten your image go to the layers pallet and then to
the pull down menu till you see flatten.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ok here the orig. 










not perfect


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Can someone do me a favor and Pshop these wheels on a white or grey Corrado.....Maybe steal Chads whip?????:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Wheels i need chopped......You choose which pic works best













































Thanks in advance


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Cris....you are the man:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


I lol'd :laugh:



crisvr6 said:


>


...........:laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

LOL


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ LOL :laugh:.........:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...........:laugh:


i know it looks weird


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i know it looks weird


Probably cause of the G-Ladder :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i thought that front wheel :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i thought that front wheel :laugh:


that too :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

How about redoing this with black centers and a polished lip?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> How about redoing this with black centers and a polished lip?


I say gold and diamond encrusted centers


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

nope because thats the best pic i could find from these wheels


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> nope because thats the best pic i could find from these wheels


LOL its cool. Ill just pull them apart when I get them and go for it. Thanks Cris


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you have to like them


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

^^^^ I :heart: it!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> needz moar low :laugh:


LMFAO :laugh:


----------



## war.monkey (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> LMFAO :laugh:


maybe it is a bit to small


----------



## gearhead2313 (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's a fun one..lowered 1"-2", black fat fives with red inner accent, red tinted tail lights, cleaned up paint, one satin gloss black, one matte black and one white (be creative on the shade), the antenna mask deleted/swapped for a shorter, sturdier one, and the sunroof tilted up. Also clean it up as you see fit. Thank you to anyone daring/bored enough to tackle this.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Corona, drinking one now, check
> 
> Mexicans, worked with them today, check
> 
> ...


X2! 

Will someone turn mine into a Penny Racer? I think it would like nice in a frame and on display for shows and such :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and where is you car ?


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> and where is you car ?












beside the penny racer pic, could you do one take the for sale sign out of the rear window?

Besides those request, pchop as you see fit.


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

^^That car is a perfect example of "just because you can, it doesn't mean that you should".


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Macks04GLI,

your pic is a bit to small


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> Macks04GLI,
> 
> your pic is a bit to small


thats what she said


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

on bags :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> on bags :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> Macks04GLI,
> 
> your pic is a bit to small


LOL! Yeah, I know. It was all I had at work. 

Thanks a million. I'll find some more pics....


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

kjperry said:


> ^^That car is a perfect example of "just because you can, it doesn't mean that you should".


Are you referring to my Sherry Pearl goodness?


----------



## gearhead2313 (Dec 18, 2011)

Can I just get the paint, the drop and the rims on mine? None of the extra stuff.


----------



## solidsnake1229 (Sep 6, 2010)

can you make a corrado this color and a sideview of one that fades to black in the back end


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

gearhead2313 said:


> Can I just get the paint, the drop and the rims on mine? None of the extra stuff.


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

Macks04GLI said:


> Are you referring to my Sherry Pearl goodness?


I am, in my opinion the wide body and body kit kill that car. In every other way it is beatiful but I wish that it would have been left closer to stock.:beer:


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

kjperry said:


> I am, in my opinion the wide body and body kit kill that car. In every other way it is beatiful but I wish that it would have been left closer to stock.:beer:


:beer:

Actually that's one of the things that l like about it. I was never a big Corrado fan until I ran across this one. Thanks for your critique. Seriously. I get all kinds of reaction with this car. Some love it. Some hate it and some just wish a few things were added/deleted.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

solidsnake1229 said:


>


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey cris would you mind photoshoping both 20th/337 skirts and gli skirts on a corrado for me.

I no they wont fit and would have to be extended to work but im still curious as hell.
I dont care whos car you ps it onto im just trying to get a feel :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

interesting 

gli skirts have nice blocky lines
but the 337 skirt doesnt look half bad either


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^This doesn't look bad at all :thumbup:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone wanna show me a mulberry corrado?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

wrong thread


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Help me out Ctis!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

is this mulberry ?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

looks like it to me. Thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## vwraaner (May 27, 2011)

solidsnake1229 said:


>


:thumbup: 

Can someone verify if this is a custom paintjob, or a oem paint?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

How about a Corrado on OZ Turbos?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> thats not hard :laugh:
> 
> you think on corona beer, mexicans, that extreme low guy, and rados :laugh:


Hahahahah I guess I am late to this party!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

google is your friend 










xtremevdub, no because he haz only this in his head :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> google is your friend:


But so are u


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

eurosportgti said:


> How about a Corrado on OZ Turbos?


Here you go Adam 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5519904-OZ-turbos-on-corrado&highlight=oz+turbos


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Bonneville Salt Flats*

made this for mr. dobbins


----------



## slvrado93 (Dec 10, 2008)

*rado LM's*

can you put LM reps on this please. thanks

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc3/13837_102005516491826_100000471356712_55333_5936628_n.jpg


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Jojos! (Sep 14, 2008)

Need the wheels done with polished lips and white centers, silver centers or beige centers. Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> ....


 Cris, you're here??? 
Haven't seen you for a while


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no im not


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> no im not


  

Hi Cris! :wave: 

Can you P/S these wheels on My Corrado?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

The only kind of abt there is a damned sexy one


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet Jeebus!  

Those are gonna be SICK once I get through doing some I'll shiz. MOAR LIP. 

Thanks Cris!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Chris..... how do these look on a corrado in silver with polished lips


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Chris, try these: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160778192...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nicht Gut.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Nicht Gut.


 yep agreed. 

Thanks chris!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Chris I hope these look good because I just bought them (well this exact wheel in 5 lug) :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Chris I hope these look good because I just bought them (well this exact wheel in 5 lug) :laugh:


 approved. :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

JamesS said:


> approved. :thumbup:


 Haha I finally picked a good wheel. Got some new rubbers and coilovers to go with them :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :thumbup: 

...nice looking C ................ 




HavokRuels said:


> Chris I hope these look good because I just bought them (well this exact wheel in 5 lug) :laugh:





JamesS said:


> approved. :thumbup:


 ^^x2 :thumbup: 

Specs?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Specs?


 
They are all 17x7.5.. 5x100 and 5x112 bolt patterns.. ET30


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> They are all 17x7.5.. 5x100 and 5x112 bolt patterns.. ET30


 Nice :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> They are all 17x7.5.. 5x100 and 5x112 bolt patterns.. ET30


 My A16's are dual drilled as well. :thumbup: Those are way better than those 16" TVR wheels.


----------



## Mike.Gti (Nov 24, 2011)

can i see these on a black C please


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Mike.Gti said:


> can i see these on a black C please


 Who makes those???


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> Who makes those???


 rotiform?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Mike.Gti said:


> can i see these on a black C please





JamesS said:


> rotiform?


 Yep, Rotiform ROCs :thumbup: 

...the only set of Rotiforms I like personally


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Me no likey rotiforms


----------



## Mike.Gti (Nov 24, 2011)

They are rotiforms..yea the only set i like but for 700 a wheel i need to see them on first. They are 3 piece tho.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike.Gti said:


> They are rotiforms..yea the only set i like but for 700 a wheel i need to see them on first. They are 3 piece tho.


 for another 200.00 i'd buy lamborghini angulars :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

I bought some wheels for my mk4 but for ****s wanted to see wat the looked like on the rado. (without putting them on)  

Was wondering if anyone could photoshop them on the rado for me

Here is the rado










Heres the wheels









They are phaeton wheels just fyi. In case more pics r needed


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

Yuck lol.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Yep, Rotiform ROCs :thumbup:
> 
> ...the only set of Rotiforms I like personally


cheap looking wheels like keskin


----------



## Mike.Gti (Nov 24, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> cheap looking wheels like keskin


I could see those looking kinda good.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you have to like them


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> cheap looking wheels like keskin


My new wheels look similar to those^^ and I can assure you they are anything but "cheap" :banghead:................


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

which wheels ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> which wheels ?


...soon


----------



## Froshizzl (Feb 2, 2011)

How about this one with bbs anthracite cs5 wheels?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Cris,

Can you photoshop a set of ABT V1s on my C please?

Wheels in question:









My car:



























Let me know if those angles doesn't work. :beer:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Golfatron3 said:


> Cris,
> 
> Can you photoshop a set of ABT V1s on my C please?
> 
> ...


YUCK! Do not do that...those wheels are ugly, I don't care how rare they are. Might as well buy those teddy bear wheels TireRack still sells.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Krazee said:


> YUCK! Do not do that...those wheels are ugly, I don't care how rare they are. Might as well buy those teddy bear wheels TireRack still sells.


I just wanna see what it looks like. I feel like having ugly wheels will motivate me to drive my car more often :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks Cris! They don't look THAT terrible lol. The hello kitty ones are nice :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Krazee said:


> YUCK! Do not do that...those wheels are ugly, I don't care how rare they are. Might as well buy those teddy bear wheels TireRack still sells.


^^This :thumbup:

Who would want to run _hub caps_ anyway? :screwy:................:laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

They actually look like crap. Only thing from ABT that I never liked


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

I think I'm gonna get them simply because you guys hate them. Too bad people don't hate my sheep wheels or I'd run another set of those.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Golfatron3 said:


> I think I'm gonna get them simply because you guys hate them. Too bad people don't hate my sheep wheels or I'd run another set of those.


You do have a kick ass colored C if that makes you feel better.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Golfatron3 said:


> I think I'm gonna get them simply because you guys hate them. Too bad people don't hate my sheep wheels or I'd run another set of those.



I hate sheep wheels if that makes you feel any better...


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ...soon [/Q
> :sly:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ...soon





g60301 said:


> :sly:


 Hopefully they'd be ready until summer


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i thought you have the whole year summer in cyprus ?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i thought you have the whole year summer in cyprus ?


 Touche' :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Touche' :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> i thought you have the whole year summer in cyprus ?





DUBZAK said:


> Touche' :laugh:





Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:


  LOL, fair enough :laugh: :wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and now say the wheel name


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> and now say the wheel name


 :laugh: 

Even if I did, you'd find nothing in Google search (I've searched before)....yes they are that rare


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

anyway say it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Froshizzl said:


> How about this one with bbs anthracite cs5 wheels?


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cris...can you pshop my wheels? a pic with black centers and one with gold centers?
thanks Man!


----------



## solidsnake1229 (Sep 6, 2010)

solidsnake1229 said:


> can you make a corrado this color and a sideview of one that fades to black in the back end


is this possible cause I think it would look amazing


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

solidsnake1229 said:


> is this possible cause I think it would look amazing


not possible for my little skills


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh chrissssssss, where art thou?  oh and slam it



















Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


>


^^Gottis? 15s?


----------



## ml1986 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

HavokRuels said:


> Oh chrissssssss, where art thou?
> 
> Sent while sitting on my fat ass VIA my iPad


sitting at home, and in the car lounge..


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> sitting at home, and in the car lounge..


Lmao good one. Was thinking about putting "taking a **** while using my iPad" :laugh:

Got the pm and I'm really thinking its a go.



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Gottis? 15s?


16's either 55a or j55b and Chris nailed it on slamming it and it looks sexy with gottis. Seems to be very fitting for the car. Gonna mount one ABT tomorrow in the front and see if there is any drop and clearance issues before I decide what to do. If I can gain an inch drop without mounting the coil overs, I think the Abt's might work. The real problem is me, I'm a major over thinker :screwy:













Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

can somebody pchop this jeep green onto my Corrado??


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

is this not the same or similar paint ?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Alrighty Cris.....you had to tease with a pic of some dished ABT's so...... 










Lets see these with a reverse (Flat) lip like these: 









:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bad quality


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Need a better pic of the wheel?


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you Photoshop these on a pic of a Corrado. "Norbert type s"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Need a better pic of the wheel?


 but not that on the carpet


----------



## Enraged007 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Try these..*

Can you P-shop my new 16" rims.. 





























On my Corrado... 










Thanks! :wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Enraged007 (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks wonderful thanks! LOL at the racing slicks! 

Any chance you can do one with the side skirt, front lip and rear valance color matched? And one with all of the above but the front lip untouched? 

pics a little dark....This is the skirt..









Thanks again man, good work


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Enraged007 (Apr 29, 2009)

You rock :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Got more free rims! My uncle traded his mini and gave me these to do what I want with em. I'm selling them but I'd like to see how'd they'd look on the Corrado. 










Sorry little of the wheel is cut out on the pic. Its raining out now so can't go get another pic.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


:thumbdown: sorry doesn't look good from my house lol


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

HavokRuels said:


> :thumbdown: sorry doesn't look good from my house lol


we know you like only the old mini 10" wheels :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> we know you like only the old mini 10" wheels :laugh:


Moar low :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Havoc- :laugh: I don't think they look too bad. I was just curious how they'd look. 
Chris- thanks for the Photoshop :beer: and :laugh: @ the 10" minis lol


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

g60301 said:


> Havoc- :laugh: I don't think they look too bad. I was just curious how they'd look.
> Chris- thanks for the Photoshop :beer: and :laugh: @ the 10" minis lol


Despite our opinions, we had a good laugh. 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

HavokRuels said:


> Despite our opinions, we had a good laugh.
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


:laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> :thumbdown: sorry doesn't look good from my house lol


^^x2

those look like nothing special or nice IMHO (too plain/boring design) :thumbdown:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^x2
> 
> those look like nothing special or nice IMHO (too plain/boring design) :thumbdown:


says the guy with the replica`s 



HavokRuels said:


> Moar low :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


your fault :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> says the guy with the replica`s


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chad, how you like the 10" on havoks rado ? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> says the guy with the replica`s ...


^^Now, that's harsh :sly:..............


but what replicas? .....opcorn:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

All jokes aside :laugh: I wanna see those damn wheels Nick!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

those bbs replicas :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> chad, how you like the 10" on havoks rado ? :laugh:


eem, notsomuch :laugh:



crisvr6 said:


> those bbs replicas :laugh:


BAH :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

P-chop request for cris :wave:

This car/shot:










With these wheels:










but painted a light grey (No.5 or No.8 from the pic below) instead of silver










Thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


LMFAO FTMFW!!!! :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome work Cris!!! :thumbup:
Thank you a million :beer: :beer: :beer:

Can you do them a little more grey like No.5 or No.8 on the chart I posted


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

more dark ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> more dark ?


Looks good, thanks man :thumbup: :beer: 

Maybe shoot me a pm with one more a little darker so we don't float this thread, lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and ? its still my thread :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and ? its still my thread :laugh:


:bs:...............:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> and ? its still my thread :laugh:



LOL :laugh:


So, what do you guys think? 2nd p-chop or 3rd one (darker)? 
I'm leanning more to No.2 - a little more subtle....


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Cris,

for sh1ts and giggles can you p-chop these on Nik's car?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> Hey Cris,
> 
> for sh1ts and giggles can you p-chop these on Nik's car?


Hey Seb :wave:

You know I'd be all over those IF I didn't already spend a small fortune on the Image's :banghead:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Hey Seb :wave:
> 
> You know I'd be all over those IF I didn't already spend a small fortune on the Image's :banghead:


Hahah I know buddy. Not trying to tempt you or anything. I just want a pchop so I can show everyone how dope these would look on a Corrado.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :bs:...............:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


:laugh:...........:wave:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Wow. 4 bolt swap on my 94


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*next*


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

These on a Corrado please.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

do you have this wheel on a car pic ? also the other guy with those xxr..


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> do you have this wheel on a car pic ? also the other guy with those xxr..


No I don't. Anyway you can shrink it and borrow a great side pic of a clean Corrado *cough cough redyellowhite* o:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and you dont know the wheel name ?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> and you dont know the wheel name ?


UJW's (ugly Japanese wheels) :laugh:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

still not good looking


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

@Chris, I wanna say the wheels had a Ford stamp on them.? I like em


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

HavokRuels said:


> UJW's (ugly Japanese wheels) :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


These wheels arnt Japanese


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ford ranger wheel from 97


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> ford ranger wheel from 97


^^LOL :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its his fault, he said put it on nicky`s car:laugh:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> ford ranger wheel from 97
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> its his fault, he said put it on nicky`s car:laugh:


:banghead:.................. :laugh:
J/K, I don't mind at all


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

g60301 said:


> These wheels arnt Japanese


They looked Japanese from the pic. Honestly who cares what I called them??? They are ****ing ugly ass ford ranger wheels. I though my comment got my point across but I guess I had to say it again.

I apologize for not knowing every wheel by make and model, I also have a confession to make, I don't know Volkswagen paint colors by color code either.... Blasphemous!!!

:beer: love you all 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Hey Cris, if you don't mind, please photoshop these wheels with either polished lips/black bolts or gloss black lips/silver bolts. Sorry for the ****ty camera pics, I'll do a proper shoot once it's where I want it to be. Just choose whichever pics work best for you
Cheers :beer:














































Just for kicks, here's a pic of her with a hwy officer's rig, after we became friends on the highway :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cata said:


> Just for kicks, here's a pic of her with a hwy officer's rig, after we became friends on the highway :laugh:


Dunno how many people can actually say that :laugh:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

:laugh:
I drove by him while he was shooting radar, and apparently that 3" exhaust got his attention. I was doing 20 over when I noticed him coming up behind me, but he ended up just showing me how all his gear worked


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cata said:


> :laugh:
> I drove by him while he was shooting radar, and apparently that 3" exhaust got his attention. I was doing 20 over when I noticed him coming up behind me, but he ended up just showing me how all his gear worked


Only in Canada :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

what wheels are they ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> what wheels are they ?


They are the famous Speedline Mistrals, which "cata" I APPROVE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Only in Canada :laugh:


Next time you get pulled over, shove the car as far to the right as you can, get your hazards on and have your paperwork ready. Never know, it might just get ya on his/her good side :laugh:



crisvr6 said:


> what wheels are they ?


They are Speedline Mistral :beer:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

RedYellowWhite said:


> They are the famous Speedline Mistrals, which "cata" I APPROVE!!! :thumbup:


Beat me to it haha, but thank you! First set of wheels I ever got for myself :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Speed line mistrals are in my top five all time!!!

Ronal racing turbos
Borbet Type A splits
ABT A9 splits
Lamborghini Angular splits
Speedline mistrals




Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

HavokRuels, weird taste :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cata said:


> Beat me to it haha, but thank you! First set of wheels I ever got for myself :beer:


You already bought them?
You're my new hero, lol 

But seriously Speedline Mistrals = :thumbup:

Specs?


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Cheers Cris!! When you get a chance, it be awesome to see the gloss black lips/silver bolts combo as well. Trying to figure out what would work best to tie in this red/black/silver theme I'm shooting for :beer:




HavokRuels said:


> Speed line mistrals are in my top five all time!!!
> 
> Ronal racing turbos
> Borbet Type A splits
> ...


Awesome list, you've got two of my top 5's on there already, the other 3 I'll figure out down the road :laugh: It's funny cause I been dreaming of either a set of these Mistrals or a set of A9's for the longest time. The Mistrals popped up first, ended up making a roadtrip adventure out of it to pick them up, that's where the cop story came from lol. Hopefully the A9's will be next in the collection :thumbup:



RedYellowWhite said:


> You already bought them?
> You're my new hero, lol
> 
> But seriously Speedline Mistrals = :thumbup:
> ...


Yessir  I've said it already and I'll say it again, absolutely LOVE how your C came together :thumbup: The one I posted is actually the only dece one, I'm in the process of rebuilding them, got five in total. Specs are 17X8 (+32), 17X9 (+35) and 17x7.5 (+40)(shown). Shooting for 17x8 ET35 with 215/40 all around. I cannot thank Louis, Seb and Casey enough for answering my countless questions :laugh::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cata said:


> Cheers Cris!! When you get a chance, it be awesome to see the gloss black lips/silver bolts combo as well. Trying to figure out what would work best to tie in this red/black/silver theme I'm shooting for :beer:


polished lips IMHO 





cata said:


> Yessir  I've said it already and I'll say it again, absolutely LOVE how your C came together :thumbup: The one I posted is actually the only dece one, I'm in the process of rebuilding them, got five in total. Specs are 17X8 (+32), 17X9 (+35) and 17x7.5 (+40)(shown). Shooting for 17x8 ET35 with 215/40 all around. I cannot thank Louis, Seb and Casey enough for answering my countless questions :laugh::beer:


:thumbup: :thumbup:
Sounds good, should look awesome :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> HavokRuels, weird taste :laugh:


Man All those wheels are classics!!!! :laugh:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

HavokRuels said:


> Man All those wheels are classics!!!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my fat ass on my iklo


not really 











you need more pics from your car


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> ...you need more pics from your car


By all means Cris, feel free to p-chop the Mistrals on my car, lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no you have already new wheels :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> no you have already new wheels :laugh:


LMAO :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

^haha! I'll get something better this weekend Cris. That last chop was  Except for the stagger look  



HavokRuels said:


> Sent while sitting on my fat ass on my iklo


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Maybe these will work better.. cheers!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

:thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

next


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> next


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

possibly give this car a 4 inch cowl hood and lower it?









have the cowl be pretty wide please


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

whats cowl hood ?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> whats cowl hood ?


:facepalm: :laugh: Something that should not be on a Corrado. 

Raised center section of the hood, like this Chevelle.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

like a hood scoop, dont know how to do that...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> like a hood scoop, dont know how to do that...


moar low opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> moar low opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*,*



crisvr6 said:


>


Much better :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah looks better than red :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> yeah looks better than red :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

:laugh: yeeeeeeeeeehaw!!!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome *SL*General *C*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

That should be the official McNair pace car :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> That should be the official McNair pace car :laugh:


why ?  did you see the sign ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> why ?  did you see the sign ?


not why, but :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Can you do the centers of the wheels and mirrors Porsche gt3 orange? Maybe orange turns as well.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its not a mk4


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> its not a mk4


Rofl :laugh:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

:thumbup::laugh::beer:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Just wait and you'll see an actual pic.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

I can see that combo working out well. The car looks good already though, don't wanna support you messin with it :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Im planning on plasti-dipping with blaze orange just for ****s and giggles. Im planning orange vr6 turns, orange centers, orange mirrors, stock tails, maybe orange plate tub (but probably not)


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

JamesS said:


> Im planning on plasti-dipping with blaze orange just for ****s and giggles. Im planning orange vr6 turns, orange centers, orange mirrors, stock tails, maybe orange plate tub (but probably not)


Subtleties are better for wild accents...so here's my recommendation:

-Orange wheels (Centers or whole wheel, doesn't matter)
-Orange side-view mirrors

I don't think anything else will work, personally. The plate tub in orange will look weird from behind, BUT orange badges out back will bring the color scheme together nicely. It is really touch and go with bright colored accents.

Two other ideas are:
-the vertical portion of the rear spoiler (not the top) in orange
-the plastic trims on the side-view mirrors (leave rest of mirror body color


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Krazee said:


> Subtleties are better for wild accents...so here's my recommendation:
> 
> -Orange wheels (Centers or whole wheel, doesn't matter)
> -Orange side-view mirrors
> ...


Those are some good ideas... I agree that less is usually more with bright colours.











I think in spring I will do the g60 badge on the front grille, rear badges, wheel centers, and mirrors just to change it up.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

GT3 RS 997.1 got it right:










GT3 RS 997.2 got it wrong (decals up rear quarters, front bumper lipstick):










GT3 RS 996 might even be the best execution:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

JamesS said:


> I think in spring I will do the g60 badge on the front grille, rear badges, wheel centers, and mirrors just to change it up.


My suggestion...

-Front G60
-Side-view mirrors
-Wheel centers
-vertical portion of rear wing
-Rear Corrado badge
-Leave rear VW badge silver

And delete rear g60 badge.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't have fancy PS skills so paint has to do... I like it without the wing painted


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

with this you can do much 

http://pixlr.com/editor/


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Black and orange could work on a Corrado. Not as well as the white and red though IMHO.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Not a big fan. Looks good on a Porsche but honestly James your borbets are perfect in silver. You have such a mint g60, keep it clean!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't mind it. I would just use plasti-dip so it would be reversible. Just want to change it up a bit for spring.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

JamesS said:


> I don't mind it. I would just use plasti-dip so it would be reversible. Just want to change it up a bit for spring.


Hey it's your car and like you said, its reversible.


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## itsski454 (Sep 12, 2009)

Any one have a pic with stock polished speedlines? maybe on a dark green C?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## itsski454 (Sep 12, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


Nice! thanks Chris
I just wish mine was larger then 15"


----------



## 93CorradoLover (Nov 16, 2012)

Can someone lower this just to the point where the tire barely hits the wheel well? Much would be appreciated (I know, needs a clean)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

*Could you Slam this for me Please*

Thanks Mucho


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
That looks Awesome! 
Thank you!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

itsski454 said:


> Nice! thanks Chris
> I just wish mine was larger then 15"


 there was a thread with bigger speedlines 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Until-NOW%85-(Sponsored-by-BmFTechnik)/page31


----------



## 93CorradoLover (Nov 16, 2012)

haha! That looks so cool! Thank you!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

thinking about getting an rieger rear wing. I know its gona be hard to find an authentic 3pc one but i will keep searching. 

can someone photochop it onto my corrado? 












this is the wing


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Chris was wondering if you could put these on a corrado. Hoping the pics I have are good enough to make it happen. These are the wheels 








and here is a pic of my car to use. 









:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Cris,

Can you 'chop these onto my car please?














































Thanks :beer:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

well Chris i have some more wheels to pshop I think some of these will look pretty intriguing. the first pic I hope you can make work. It's the only pic i have, sorry its on a angle.

!st set of wheels 









2nd set of wheels, which I'd love to get my hands on









3rd set of wheels I just found and I think could look pretty awesome as well:thumbup: But we will see after you are done werking your magicopcorn:









MY car to try them oneace:









either those or the pic a couple post up that you did for me. Which btw thank you for doing that, it helped me make the quick decision not to buy them:laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh Chris...... Can you pchop these all black & and all black with ABT logo still silver??? :beer:opcorn:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Oh Chris...... Can you pchop these all black & and all black with ABT logo still silver??? :beer:opcorn:


opcorn:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> opcorn:





crisvr6 said:


>




Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Hmm Mike, I'm not really sure about this (can't really say I like any version of the p-chops) 

Post a pic of the car as it was back in day to see...


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Hmm Mike, I'm not really sure about this (can't really say I like any version of the p-chops)
> 
> Post a pic of the car as it was back in day to see...






















Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

How about with a red center cap? Or a red or polished lip on the wheels?:thumbup:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

They do look better in ^this pic then the pchop IMO


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep much better. Best bet is for me to have one done and evaluate if it doesn't look good, I'm gonna have to find some ABT A7's like the originals as the ones I have are A23's. a7's are super hard to find.


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Exposed lugs and basically just a small center cap on the A7s make the all black theme work well
On you A23s can you not remove the center caps all together and make a small center cap that just covers the centrebore like on the A7s???


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Exposed lugs and basically just a small center cap on the A7s make the all black theme work well
> On you A23s can you not remove the center caps all together and make a small center cap that just covers the centrebore like on the A7s???


Yeah but they are multi pattern lugs. So extra holes everywhere


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Yeah but they are multi pattern lugs. So extra holes everywhere...



Sucks then


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Sucks then


Might just hold on to them for future projects opcorn:


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

Could you do a corrado SLC painted audi velvet purple, lowered it to where it tucks tire on 16" polished schmidt th lines with color matched wheel bolts.

Thanks:beer:


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

*Diamond racing wheels*

These on a black corrado with the rims black as well please... Been looking into getting a set of these cuz they look really good on this other car...


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

These on a black corrado please. Trying to decide if I wanna swap wheels with this person.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't seen Cris post for a while....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I haven't seen Cris post for a while....


 Me either  

Just shot him a PM to wake his ass up :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I haven't seen chris post for a while....


 who cares ?  :laugh:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks chris! One more if you have a chance. These on the same corrado 









Opinions anyone? Which Porsche wheel.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> who cares ?  :laugh:


 I certainly do and I also bet a lot of guys here also do.... :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I certainly do and I also bet a lot of guys here also do.... :beer:


 i dont think so


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's to you chris! :beer: :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

kpmk3glx 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5484980-The-Official-Mk3-Photoshop-thread


----------



## kpmk3glx (Aug 26, 2008)

just realized -__- lol fail I have both in my subscibtions aha


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

the new vortex trend wheel 3sdm0.06 :laugh:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Slammed with rs or d90's?
maybe some tarmaks 52? Fat fives?
Thanks friend.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

a different side pic would be better to slam it


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you sir:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Daaaa, you da best!

I want to sincerely thank you for taking time out of you're life for everyone here including myself.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## >_< (Mar 11, 2013)

Cris, could you put some Nothelle classics on this girl?


----------



## >_< (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ also some fat fives too? 
Really appreciate it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and wheres the chick ? :laugh:


----------



## >_< (Mar 11, 2013)

crisvr6 said:


> and wheres the chick ? :laugh:


 Thanks :thumbup: 
She's out there somewhere :laugh:


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, can anyone please photoshop these rims on any Corrado which is a bit lowered, best if it would be an aqua blue pearl ( LC5U ) as thats what I have
those are 16"









thanks

oh and also, are those rims are Cromodora Ruote, and if anyone knows are these rare or no?
also, good and strong or no?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


Thanks. But they dont look good at all, or maybe its the angle. What do others think?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

they dont look good, did not found a other pic of them for a other angle..


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

These on a black corrado please :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

try it here http://pixlr.com/


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Can't access flash player on my mobile device. My computer at home is toast!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

g60301 said:


> Can't access flash player on my mobile device. My computer at home is toast!


Sounds like you need to get your priorities right Josh


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Sounds like you need to get your priorities right Josh


:facepalm: lol:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

g60301 said:


> :facepalm: lol:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:


Could've told me something I didn't know chad :lol:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

g60301 said:


> Could've told me something I didn't know chad :lol:


eace:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bump from death


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:vampire:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


Thanks for removing the leaf and setting me up with new tails :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

they are painted, and some dish on the rear


----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey Cris, Longtime no talk!! Hope is well with you and yours on your side of the world. I was gonna see if you could do me a favor and PS these 3 piece Seabrings on my C. Thanks in advance and look forward to hearing from you. 

David


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## krazy4dubz (Dec 14, 2002)

WOWZA!!!! Thanks Cris, Thats exactly what I was looking for. :thumbup::thumbup: Cheers!:beer:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Can someone put my Corrado pic, or another Black Corrado, on top of the Kwik-Lift replacing the Vette & Change the Poster in the Background? Thanks, JD


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

>_< said:


> Cris, could you put some Nothelle classics on this girl?


Was this car for sale a few months back ?


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


Can someone do this car with black d90's


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Could I get some d90s in white or gold on my c?

Thanks Chris.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

...and black d90's please


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

they are on the grey one


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Crisvr6, thanks!


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Chris can you make my Corrado Sherry Red? Thanks Merry Xmas.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

thats to much for my skills, can not make a black car into red


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

o


ItsNotaScirocco said:


> Chris can you make my Corrado Sherry Red? Thanks Merry Xmas.


What kit is that?


----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey, could I please get these CCWs pshoped on my corrado! Also if possible in black too. Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## marcoos (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey cris,
Can you change the wheels by aez tycoon ( wheels in red ).
Car very low.
Thankz.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Can I request a G60 on OZ Fittipaldi Fittistars in 16x8? Black car. Wheel enters are also black.


----------



## marcoos (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Cris.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

turtledub said:


> Can I request a G60 on OZ Fittipaldi Fittistars in 16x8? Black car. Wheel centers are also black.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Thank you Cris!


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> o
> 
> What kit is that?


its a zender kit


----------



## cyrus88 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd like to see see my car straight 90's style color matched 










like this































The Usuals

Instagram: usual_primetime88


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

youre a beast cris! keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bump from death


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> bump from death


:wave:


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Can I see this in Sherry Red? Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

perfect. thanks chris


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

That's sick.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

Sherry Pearl homie. I call her Dirty Red.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

now you can Play with the corrado on 3dtuning

http://www.3dtuning.com/en-US/tuning/volkswagen/corrado.vr6/3.door.hatchback-1995


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Seems to work pretty well, although the proportions of the car are not correct from the rear. 

http://www.3dtuning.com/en-US/galle...3.door.hatchback-1995/james.m.scott/tojUqG66Q


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you photoshop these onto a C plz


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## SonnyD (Dec 19, 2013)

could someone photoshop me a corrado with blue chrome paint? and one in camo like this for example http://www.carsonelove.com/uploads/2014/03/camouflage-vinyl-wrap-kits-4.jpg
would appreciate it very much


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

SonnyD said:


> could someone photoshop me a corrado with blue chrome paint? and one in camo like this for example http://www.carsonelove.com/uploads/2014/03/camouflage-vinyl-wrap-kits-4.jpg
> would appreciate it very much


Please don't Pchop that...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

some chromish is one the first page and camos exist already


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Any possibility you can pshop these wheels








On my car









And make them the same size as the speedlines.

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Those ESM reps are junk.

Compomotive TH


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Junk you say? They roll. Are round.. What's crap about them? Oh Ya. Reps. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6CyLinderDeathPunCH (Feb 7, 2013)

crisvr6 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:YES! But not a fan of the color matched grill


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

6CyLinderDeathPunCH, yea i forgot that


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

can somebody pshop the color of the leather to brown like the brown in the Audi pic pls ?
for the interior of my car, pls only the seats, door cards, shift boot and the ebrake handle.

here are the pics.

original interior









how the boot and ebrake handle needs to be colored









audi interior i would like to have in my car









TIA


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

which Audi is that ?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

its the Brown Interior of 2012 Audi A8 Hybrid


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Torsten you have gray leather in your 93+ Corrado? That's my dream interior...


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

yes, it came stock with that interior. incl. grey dash and pillars. actually its not too bad but sometime my mind was spinning about going with a brown interior.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

My green one has gray cloth inside, gray dash, gray A/B/C pillar trim (and a tan headliner like all others). I always wanted gray leather, like my E36 M3 had. I have never seen gray leather 93+ door cards in the US and I have been looking for many years. The door cards on my green Corrado are dark gray vinyl with gray/white-dot cloth inserts, same fabric as the seats.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

not so easy to match the Color


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

Danke !! :thumbup:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

theprf said:


> Torsten you have gray leather in your 93+ Corrado? That's my dream interior...


That's my dream for my G60... Grey power trophies and leather door cards and grey euro parcel trays.


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Can i see a some HRE 505 wheels shopped onto a raddo? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ic:


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice. Can i get acouple more??? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Can someone please do my LBs in a flat or low gloss black. Also do my spoiler in black? Thank you!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Awesome, thanks!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

Can you lower the car and photoshop each wheel on the car?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

A little lower with the rub strips removed please?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

Lol crazy guy. How am I supposed to get into my car and pump fuel? :screwy::laugh:


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Can someone p shop the Corrado on Gallardo wheels?

18" reps?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Please make these wheels black, and shave the front bumper markers and licence plate, thanks!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------

